# In Service to the Emperor - A Deathwatch RP (Recruitment)



## Lord of the Night

_*The Deathwatch are the elite warriors of the Space Marines. Called into service from their Chapters, each marine undertakes an oath to the Inquisition to serve as one of it's elite xenos-hunters, undertaking the most dangerous missions into enemy territory, keeping the Inquisition's secrets, and to serve the Emperor as never before. Only the best are called, only the most skilled and devout of the Adeptus Astartes will ever receive the offer to join and travel to one of the Deathwatch's top secret recruiting posts, to begin their term of service.

You are one of those Astartes. You have been called to the Deathwatch.*_


*Plot*

For the roleplay you will take on the role of a Deathwatch Marine. You are newly recruited and have not served with the august body before. Your training will be swift as the Deathwatch has need of marines desperately for operations against the 13th Black Crusade, the Hive Fleets, the expansions of the Tau Empire, and to combat the growing Necron Dynasties. As such your training will be live-fire, and a real mission. You will learn by doing as you are sent into a mission and expected to learn, or die in the attempt. This may seem harsh but it is necessary, as you cannot truly learn what it means to be of the Deathwatch in a sparring cage or a firing range, you must be forged in the fires of the battles that only the Deathwatch fight, and you must survive them and emerge as a true brother of the Deathwatch. 

For the RP you will be expected to work together and alone in equal amounts. As Deathwatch Marines you will operate in different ways to the normal Adeptus Astartes and as such skills that they do not use often will likely be required of you or your new brothers. Stealth, diplomacy, investigation, deductive reasoning, and most importantly of all the ability to do what you are told to do with no questions or hesitations, and the ability to keep silent about something when you are told to. The Deathwatch will test you as your Chapters never did, will ask things of you that your Chapters would never, will make you see and understand things that your Chapters would never permit, and will ask you to trust in the mortals that you may consider yourselves to be superior to.

You are all worthy marines and your service with the Deathwatch will either be glorious and long, or short and bloody. Either way, you will serve and if anything you must strive to make your death useful to the Imperium and the interests of the Inquisition. Bring glory to yourselves, to the Deathwatch that you now serve, to your distant Chapters to whom you may one day return, to the Inquisition that you serve and obey, the Imperium that you protect, and the Emperor that we all follow.


*The Rules*

1.) No God-modding.
2.) Respect your fellow players.
3.) For each post I want at the very least two paragraphs, and those paragraphs must have at least 5 sentences each of a decent length. I intend to give you plenty to post about so lack of material won't be an excuse.
4.) Updates will be once a week at the least, once every 10 days at most.
5.) Do not deviate from the character sheet.
6.) If you are unable to post warn me ahead of time, especially in a battle situation as your character will suffer injury if you don't post. That is a penalty for not posting and not warning me in advance.


*Character Sheet*

Ok first off, and this is not going to change, no you cannot be a Chaplain/Techmarine/Apothecary/Librarian/Dreadnought/Terminator/etc. You are all new recruits to the Deathwatch, from whatever company or chapter you choose and therefore you can be as experienced as you want. But no specialised roles. In the Deathwatch you will all be the equivalent of Tactical Marines unless the situation warrants something else. One player, and one player alone, will be allowed to carry a Heavy Weapon. I will also permit one Black Shield, info on that is in a link below. The rest of you get what all the others get.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Black_Shield#.UMuCyXegReI (To sum it up. Black Shields are Marines who are permanently in service to the Deathwatch for something in their past, i.e exile from their chapter, some act of shame that they cannot erase any other way, they are the last survivor of their chapter, they are the last loyal member of their renegade chapter, etc. A Black Shield will have his armor already painted ahead of time, and it is considered the HEIGHT of crassness to ask a Black Shield why he has become one. So don't ask, either be told by the Black Shield or remain ignorant.)

Name:

Age: (At least 2 centuries of service to your Chapter at minimum. Anything less and you wouldn't be given the invitation.)

Chapter of Origin: (No Chapter is off-limits. Be whatever you want to be, but lets try and have some variety. If you see a character that is already of the Chapter you were going to choose, perhaps pick another one, though that is not mandatory.)

Appearance: (I want to know what your armor looks like in addition to how you look. And lets try to be varied in this as well, not every Space Marine is bald with a craggy and flat face.)

Personality: (I expect this to be the longest or at least the second longest part of your character sheet. Make your character unique, and explain your personality in detail rather than just stating facts and no background behind them. Also how do you feel about joining the Deathwatch, you might be thrilled to be considered acceptable, you might resent leaving your chapter, you might be eager to kill more aliens than ever before, etc.)

History: (Explain your character's history with his Chapter. Go into detail. Past accolades, service record, homeworld, anything and everything you can think of to make your character feel detailed.)

Reason for Invitation: (Why was your character invited to the Deathwatch. I don't want this just as a footnote in your history, I want it to be it's own detailed section. Don't gloss over this part with minimal detail, really go into why you of all the Space Marines that could have been chosen for service were chosen. It could be your service to your Chapter was noticed, a heroic event in which the Deathwatch took notice, perhaps your Chapter has nominated you for it, any reason you like but it must be believable.)

Gear: (You all have the same gear. MK VIII "Errant" Power Armor. A Bolter with specialised rounds. A Chainsword. A Power Knife. Frag and Krak Grenades. And you all carry a Stalker-scope/Silencer to turn your Bolter into a Stalker Bolter. One of you may carry a Heavy Weapon, and that goes to first come first won.)


*Current Characters*

I am looking for 5 characters minimum, and as many as wish to join beyond that. Though 6-8 would be an ideal number.

1.) Fith Bloodaxe (Space Wolves) (Bane_of_Kings)
2.) Miloslav Sidorov (The Bogatyr) (Maelstrom48)
3.) Gryin Wrymfist (Storm Wardens) (Warsmith7752)
4.) Türgen (Marauders) (Blackwire)
5.) Hastir Jorvane (Brothers of the Anvil/Black Shield) (Deus Mortis)
6.)
7.)
8.)


That's all really. Hope that we can make this RP happen, because I have some really good ideas on things to do in it and some scenarios for the characters. I look foward to seeing your characters.


LotN


----------



## maelstrom48

Very intriguing! I believe I'll be submitting a sheet for this one.


----------



## BlackGuard

Excellent idea LotN. I am seriously considering putting up a character sheet. If I don't end up joining I will still be keeping a close eye on this roleplay. I'd like to see how you run a Deathwatch Roleplay.


----------



## warsmith7752

I'd love to join, However i dont have nearly enough time to myself in order to manage decent or consistent posts.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'll have my post up either later today or tomorrow. This looks great.


----------



## maelstrom48

*Brother Miloslav Sidorov (Milo)*

*Name*: Miloslav Sidorov

*Age*: 236

*Chapter of Origin*: The Bogatyr

*Appearance*: Dour of expression and plain of feature, Milo is typical of his parent chapter and Rodin VI, the world from which the Bogatyr draw their recruits. He has broad cheekbones, a rounded nose and a square jaw—an unattractive face, altogether, not that looks are of any consequence to an Astartes. His lips that are pressed almost constantly into a firm line. He keeps his brown hair to stubble length. Like many of his former battle brothers, he’s rather stocky for a Space Marine, standing a mere seven-and-a-half feet tall, though his burly frame makes up for his comparative lack of height. Tattoos cover much of his skin. Most prominent among them is a depiction of the Bogatyr Fortress Monastery, its onion-spired towers and crenellated walls dominating the whole of his back.

Upon induction to the Deathwatch, Milo’s first act was to repaint his power armor, obscuring the ivory colors of his chapter with austere black—all except his right pauldron, of course, which still bears the colors and sigil of the Bogatyr: a firebird—what other cultures call a Phoenix—taking wing from a pile of ashes. The new layer of paint also fails to obscure the lines of script etched into every spare inch of ceramite, including the breastplate normally reserved for the Aquila. The lettering is in Cyrillic, and most outside the chapter cannot read it. _Weakness spawns doubt_, reads Milo’s favorite verse, carved into his left vambrace. _Doubt spawns hesitation. Hesitation spawns mercy. Mercy spawns forgiveness. Forgiveness is heresy. _ A careful study of the writing would reveal that some of the words are more recent additions. All of it has one focus: hatred of the Xenos. Milo wears numerous purity seals to complement the script, enough that when he walks, the crackle of fluttering parchment competes to be heard above the whirring of his armor’s servos.


*Personality*: One cannot understand Miloslav without first knowing something of his chapter. They are a latter founding, their gene seed grown from that of the Iron Hands. A sometimes-unfortunate symptom of this heritage is their fixation on purging weakness. Unlike their father chapter, the Bogatyr do not view flesh as a flawed vessel, and so they do not prefer to combat frailty through mechanical alteration. Instead, their focus is on mental fortitude. Stoicism remains one of their most esteemed qualities. After all, their chaplains continuously insist, emotion is the source of all human vice. To deprive emotion of a visible outlet is to deny it entrance to the soul. Therefore, a battle brother who betrays neither pain nor joy, neither regret nor satisfaction—that man is strong, and blessed in the eyes of the Emperor.

Milo takes to this philosophy with relish, which he will never permit himself to display. To any outside his chapter, he appears a sour character—a description that would horrify Milo to hear. Holding a conversation with him is an unfailingly bewildering experience, given his almost unerring lack of facial expression. Of course, those who associate with him frequently—his former squad members, most notably—know that there is in fact a personality lurking beneath his dour exterior. His stoic nature has bred a sense of pragmatism, and a dark sense of humor to match. On the sporadic occasions when he decides to speak, it’s usually to voice his displeasure with the weakness of the world around him. Of course, understanding his speech can sometimes be a challenge. The Bogatyr do not converse in Gothic like most imperials, but rather the guttural argot of their homeworld. Milo remains fluent in both High and Low Gothic, albeit with a heavy tinge of his native language's rolling consonants.

Milo will not speak of the circumstances under which he was inducted into the Deathwatch. However, none can deny the abject hatred in which he holds all alien species. The closest Milo comes to displaying emotion is in the heat of battle, when the barrel of his bolter glows cherry red and his chainsword steams with the blood of his most despised foes. Only then, when he has nearly forgotten himself in his delight, does Brother Milo allow himself the smallest of smiles. The Deathwatch is an unprecedented opportunity to annihilate the Xenos scourge.

*History*: Miloslav Andreiov—as he was once called—did battle from the day he was born. Surviving infancy on Rodin IV is a terrific feat in itself; the irradiated atmosphere kills most the instant they draw in their first breath. He lived out the first six years of his childhood underground, dwelling in the ruins of the planet’s sewer and transit systems. With the world’s plant life long extinguished by nuclear winter, every remaining life form is carnivorous. Packs of flesh-craving rats infest the tunnels, as do cockroaches the size of full-grown men, and slugs whose pulsating forms clog entire metro stations. Along with his small community, Milo fought these and other horrific creatures for his very survival—and all the while, the Bogatyr watched in silence. Ultimately, the youth proved himself hardy enough that the chapter’s recruiters descended into the tunnels and offered him entrance into their order.

Though seven years of subtle radiation poisoning had taken a toll Milo’s body, the first of the Astartes organ implants quickly purged him of toxins. He was the first of the Novitiates to emerge from the surgery-induced coma, a fact that did not escape the Apothecaries’ notice. He excelled in his initial training, enduring the ritual beatings without complaint—or indeed, any reaction whatsoever. His subsequent career as a Scout was quite brief. He had the patience of a hunter and a steady hand to match, making him an ideal marksman. When the fight came to him, though, he still kept his cool, dispatching his enemies as easily with bolt pistol and power knife as he had with a rifle. He served only forty years as a scout before he was granted the gift of Ferrus Mannus’s geneseed. He officially abandoned his father’s name, instead adopting the patronymic Sidorov—son of Sidor—after the Chapter Master, his new father.

Now known as Brother Miloslav, the full-fledged Astartes was adopted into Tactical Squad Kirill—where he served with an unblemished record for two centuries. With enviable nonchalance, he brought annihilation to the Emperor’s foes. The Bogatyr deployed frequently around the Eastern Fringe, combating the ever-expanding menace of the Tau Empire. It was during these engagements that Milo gained an affinity for close quarter combat; his chapter quickly learned that the blue-skinned Xenos were particularly vulnerable to such treatment. Milo took the fight to the enemy, eschewing all semblance of technique as he cleaved them apart with broad lashes of his chainsword. He jammed his bolter barrel into the crevices of battlesuits and held the trigger until the alien inside was reduced to strings of blue muscle fiber. A particularly violent assault took him and his squad into the heart of a Tau base. The aliens there fought back ferociously, killing half his battle brothers over the course of the day. But Milo won through. He battled his way to the center of the complex and personally beheaded the Ethereal leading the enemy army. Enraged, the surviving Tau fire warriors swarmed in for revenge. Disciplined volleys of bolter fire turned the pristine corridors into an abattoir of pulped flesh and shattered bone. Through it all, Milo’s expression—though safely hidden behind his helmet—never once slipped.

Little did he know how that would change.

*Reason for Invitation*: En route home from a twelve-year campaign, the strike cruiser _Pobedonosets _received a signal from Persephone II, a garden world that fell under the chapter’s stewardship. The chapter was being petitioned for help. The _Pobedonosets _entered the system, but their scans picked up no sign of invasion, and radio traffic seemed routine. Nevertheless, a chapter is honor-bound to respond to any petition, no matter how minor it may seem. Brother Miloslav and his sergeant, Kirill, were chosen to represent the chapter. They took a drop ship and set a course for the planet, freeing the strike cruiser to continue home.

The pair of Astartes expected an annoyingly warm reception upon arrival. As they entered orbit, though, their greeting transmissions received no reply—only ominous silence. Perplexed, they made planetfall. They landed in the capital to find the city deserted. There were no signs of struggle; indeed, meals still sat on tabletops, the bread only just growing stale. Security feeds were strangely blank; there was no indication of what had transpired. The marines hastened to the governor’s palace, seeking the comm station so they could report their findings—or lack thereof. But the instant they sent their transmission, they came under attack.

Dark Eldar pirates disengaged their cloaking fields and swept into palace. There were hundreds of them, their leering, beautiful features twisted with malice. Miloslav and Kirill fired until their ammunition was spent, each round sending another Eldar screaming into Slaanesh’s hungry maw. When their magazines ran dry, they resorted to blades. By now, they had realized that the enemy had sprung their trap for a purpose: they wanted to take them alive. The Astartes fought savagely, determined to deny the aliens that pleasure. Though scores fell before them, even the emperor’s finest could only stand for so long. The Dark Eldar cleverly tired the pair using their most expendable troops, then lobbed in haywire grenades to short out the circuits of their power armor. As the marines struggled against the now-leaden weight of their own armor, the enemy elite sidled into the room: a Succubus and her Hekatrixes, all of them lithe, beautiful, and wicked beyond human reckoning. Laughing cruelly at their struggling prey, the Wyches cast shardnets over them, depriving them of all mobility. Their mission accomplished, the Succubus chose that moment to open a webway portal. Through the shimmering gate, Milo saw a city of dark, impossibly tall spires, cast into harsh relief beneath a pair of stolen suns. In the foreground squatted a bloodstained arena ringed in spikes, each with a still-writhing corpse impaled atop. There was little doubt as to the fate that awaited him and his sergeant.

The Eldar dragged Kirill through the portal first. Helpless to intervene, Milo bellowed his rage and thrashed with all his might, giving pause to the lackeys reaching out to take him. A lash of the Succubus’s whip quickly convinced them to continue. Ignoring his struggles now, the Dark Kin steadily hauled him toward the gate to Commorragh. Just as he was about to pass the threshold, bolter fire erupted through the corridors. The screams of Thunderhawk jets shook the pillars, as did the impacts of drop pods crashing into the streets. Assault Marines crashed through the roof, rinsing the chamber below in gouts of promethium. Desperate, the remaining aliens fled through the gate, which flickered shut behind them.

Milo's helmet vid link had caught the action in its entirety, and the intensity of his struggle was plain to anyone who watched it unfold. The chaplains absolved him of guilt, and his captain personally spoke to Chapter Master Sidor on his behalf. Even the battle brothers of his squad, who had the most cause to despise him, chose not to hold his survival against him. But Milo was not so quick to forgive himself. He knew what he had seen on the other side of the webway gate. He knew the slow, agonized, humiliating death Kirill had been condemned to—alone. Guilt consumed him. He refused the company of his battle brothers, preferring to spend his time in solitude. He did not want them to see the bitter tears threatening to trickle loose from the corners of his eyes—they way he frowned as he tried to suppress them. The stoicism he had always prided himself on had finally abandoned him.

It took many lonesome months until Milo realized what he must do. The only aspiration he had left was to destroy the aliens who have deprived him of his honor. Eldar, Tau, Ork—he no longer made any distinction between them. All that mattered was that they die. His mind set, Milo petitioned the Watch Commander of the Deathwatch for admittance into the sacred order. His stellar combat record gained him immediate attention. The fact that he had dealt extensively with the Tau further intrigued the Deathwatch. And the intense loathing for the Dark Eldar in particular, which seeped into the tone of his letter, could undoubtedly be harnessed just as surely as his experience. The Chamber Militant of the Ordo Xenos accepted his petition within a week. Milo ritually painted his armor, much to his brothers' consternation—but at the least, they can take some heart from the fact that he retains the Bogatyr insignia on his left pauldron. Milo's abandonment of his chapter is only temporary.


----------



## Lord of the Night

@Maelstrom48

Ok first off while that character is cool, no custom chapters. Take a Chapter that is already created and has some lore on it. And second if your character is meant to be a Black Shield, he cannot have Chapter insignia. That is where the whole Black Shield name comes from, his chapter iconography would be painted over in unadorned black.

I like the level of detail though. Make that guy from an already established Chapter, and rework some of the unique chapter details from him and i'd say your in.


LotN


----------



## maelstrom48

Please check your PM's, if you could! Appreciated!


----------



## Lord of the Night

maelstrom48 said:


> Please check your PM's, if you could! Appreciated!


Replied to your PM, and have given your character another read through.


Edit: Awaiting some changes to determine acceptance.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*Name:* Fith Bloodaxe
*Age:* 256
*Chapter of Origin:* Vlka Fenryka, the Space Wolves.
*Apperance:* Fith is large for an Astartes, bearing many scars on his head with a small lock of brown hair, the scars having heralded from decades of battle experience without his helmet. His Deathwatch Armour is all black, aside from the Chapter Symbol of the Space Wolves which he bears proudly on his right shoulderpad.
*Personality:* Fith is a joker, constantly making light-hearted comments in whatever the situation, and his personality has drawn him into conflict many times with his often stricter superiors. Whilst decades of years may change other Space Wolves, Fith vows to remain the same all the way until the Wolftime, when he believes like the rest of his chapter that the Primarch will return to fight mankind's final battle. Always willing to throw himself headlong into battle no matter the consequences, Fith was always at home in the Blood Claws pack of his Great Company. Maintaining a hatred for aliens ever since Targal IV when a Tyranid invasion decimated his Company, Fith also distrusts any use of witchcraft, and even though he holds the Rune Priests in his Chapter in high regard, the Space Wolf will refuse to work with any non-Space Wolf psyker apart from the direst of circumstances. He is also fiercely anti-authoritarian, constantly disobeying orders in order to seek alternate routes, but never doing something that will deliberately cause harm to his Battle Brothers or lead them into traps knowingly. He has a particular distaste for the Inquisition ever since hearing of the First Battle for Armageddon, where citizens who fought with the Wolves against Angron's World Eaters were purged after the War had ended.
*History:* Fith has seen many battles in his time as a Space Wolf, his first engagement being on Lyron Primus, where his Pack was forced to survive for 30 days behind enemy lines after their Thunderhawk was destroyed. But it was Targal IV that changed Fith forever, and from that point forward he is always eager to seek out xenos species of any shape or form, particularly Tyranids, in order to avenge his rapidly reduced Great Company. 
*Reason for Invitation:* Fith was invited into the Deathwatch after coming to their attention following the Purging of Tarrus, where he emerged one of the few Wolves left alive who were sent to defend the planet following a massed Tyranid invasion which had been underestimated by Fith's Commander, increasing Fith's disrespect for authority and his hatred of the Tyranids. There were five Wolves in total that managed to survive the Purging of Tarrus out of the fifty that were sent there, and Fith was one out of two that were sanctioned to the Deathwatch. The other, Baroth, joined a different squad than Fith.
*Gear*: Mark VIII "Errant" Power Armour. A Bolter with specialised rounds. A Chainsword, A Power Knife, Frag + Krak Grenades. Stalker Scope/Silencer. won.)

Hope this is okay, if there's anything that needs changing give me a shout.


----------



## Lord of the Night

@Bane_of_Kings

I like it. Could use a little more in-depth detail but that is purely me liking to read larger character sheets. Your in.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night

@maelstrom48

Accepted your character after required changes have been made.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool, thanks. If I think of any background etc to add to the thing before the RP starts then I'll do so. .


----------



## warsmith7752

*Name:* Gryin WrymFist

*Age:* 712

*Chapter of Origin:* Storm Wardens 1st company (Tempest Blades)

*Appearance:* Gryin’s armour follows the same colour scheme as the Deathwatch to the dot. However his heraldry is far from standard. He wears a long bearskin cloak that hangs from his generator. The cloak is ragged and torn but mainly intact, Gryin took the trophy from a rouge imperial governor after fighting his way through a hive city with his squad, that was the day that he was elevated into the vaulted ranks of the Tempest Blades. His helm carries the symbol of his chapter and a bionic eye piece. He lost his left eye while fighting alongside his chapter master against a greater daemon of Khorne. He also lost his left arm which has been replaced with a bionic limb made of a type of blue coloured metal that is lighter than most fabrics but stronger than even adamantium. His breast plate also sports his chapter symbol in the centre in place of the imperial eagle’s body, long jagged lightning spikes bolt from the chapter badge in place of the eagle’s wings. To the rear of the breast plate there is a holster for Gryin’s Chainsword. The Chainsword Gryin carried as a Storm Warden was fashioned to look as if a dragon was belching the long symmetrical blade from its mouth and the hand grip as its tail. The Chainsword is a masterpiece of Mechannium engineering. Melding beauty and malice into one object like no other race quite manage to achieve. Gryin’s right shoulder pad is a simple homage to his parent chapter. Bearing his chapter’s icon, his company’s icon and number. And a personal inscription, “Judge a man on his strength of arms and purity of their honour.” Gryin wears his bolter ammunition on the outside edge of his elbow for easy access and faster reloads. Both of Gryin’s legs are fairly clear of heraldry as not to restrict his movement. However Gryin does wear a memorial chain on each leg to honour the nemesis incident. His right shin holds a holster for his knife, and his left a holster for his bolter. Gryin has a very athletic build ,even for an Astartes, he kept himself to the strictest training regime in his chapter meaning that even though he was not the biggest born marine. He could still spar hand to hand with anyone in his chapter and have a chance of winning. He has a very war torn face. The entire left side of his face has been replaced with bionics and burn marks from the wound are still apparent on most of the right side of his face and all of the upper left side of his body. Before the wound his face wouldn’t have been considered very handsome either. He possesses a constant scowl on his face aside for during battle. His brow is always taut and his jaw pushed forward. He used to have a mane of unkempt jet black hair, however upon finding out of his induction the deathwatch he cut his hair off to leave a glistening bald dome. He did however keep his finely maintained braided beard. Gryin carries his guardian amulet within the chapter icon on his breastplate.

Personality: Gryin is a very aggressive person, always ready to find a fight. He is naturally distrusting and derisive to anyone he hasn’t known for a long time or until they prove themselves in the flames of war. He believes that all things are unworthy until tested which leads his into some issues with leaders of other organisations. After being placed in 3rd company captains honour guard for a campaign to aid a sector against an attacking hive fleet, Gryin belittled and ridiculed a captain from another chapter for losing so much needed ground only 3 weeks into the invasion, for in Gyrin’s eyes the man had failed himself and those he was protecting and therefore did not deserve even common decency. This leads onto the other most prominent feature of Gryin’s personality. His hatred of weakness. After a particularly gruelling campaign to purge a sector of a green skin invasion back when Gryin was still a simple battle brother, his company escorted the imperial guard through the warp back to their home world. The guardsmen were boarded by daemons and did not have the strength to exterminate them. So the company captain and 3 marine’s teleported to the Guard ships bridge to take command of the guard. In the counter offensive the guardsmen ruined the captain’s plan by failing to heed his words and cowering away from the daemons. The captain and the 3 marines faced the daemons alone while the humans ran in fear. The rest of the Storm Wardens beamed aboard the ship but not before the 3 battle brothers had perished. The captain barely made out with his life. 
However Gryin is not all doom and gloom; to those who prove themselves to him he is a very warm friend who can be relied upon to share a joke, an insightful discussion or a field of war. His love of combat is where he bonds most with people. He likes to tear men down to their instincts and then watch as they build themselves back up into something stronger. As earlier discussed Gryin does not judge a man on his words and wisdom, but his heart and blade. Gryin is also very protective; he views an insult to his brothers or allies as a personal attack. This dutiful and consistent marine is rather apprehensive of joining the deathwatch, having encountered them only once in his 650 odd years as an Astarte and not remembering them as anything amazing. He does not view them as a pointless or ineffective fighting force, just that Gryin does not want to be taken from his home and brothers for a subpar experience.

*History:* Gryin held a very uneventful childhood; it was very standard for a tribesman of Sacris. His tribe taught him the way of blade an honour. He lived healthily until the age of 15 when his family urged him to take the path through the savage fauna to battle his peers to become an Astartes. Gryin was very lucky during the trial. He encountered no enemies other than his surroundings on his way to the battlefield. This meant that although he was not in peak condition, he was in a much better state than his opponents. Gryin skirted around the side and acted defensively upon arrival to the arena until only 4 of them remained. The two strongest boys were engaged in a bloodthirsty duel that seemed unnaturally exaggerated. The other remaining boy was small but muscular; however he had only just managed to win his previous duel and was in no shape to fight the relatively fresh Gryin. Gryin however had not been taught the meaning of the word mercy and had no qualms dispatching the boy. He would have died of his wounds anyway. Gryin waited for a good moment to jump into the fray, he did not have to wait long. The bigger of the two remaining had left himself exposed in order to seize a killing blow; his sword plunged through the other boys left thigh leaving flesh flailing in the wind. However in doing this he left himself of balance and fell over. Gryin attacked at this moment. He surprised the injured boy first and swung upwards cutting most of his right arm clean off, he then swirled round and planted in claymore into the boy’s gullet with all his might. The other boy had made it to his knees just as Gryin hauled his claymore from the other boy’s corpse. The battle ended with the boy’s headless corpse falling to its side and the head flying in the air as if it was running away from the monstrous claymore that felled it,
Gryin was then taken by the Storm Wardens to become initiated into the vaulted ranks of the Astartes. His average upbringing were soon left behind him, he took to war like a fish to water. Somewhere within him he instinctually knew what to do before his mentors taught him. It was not long before he was inducted as a fully functional battle brother in 4th company. He served there for approximately 200 years. He was offered positions of command throughout his time in the company but Gryin declined the title of sergeant and company champion many times. He did not want to be bogged down with worrying about tactics and numbers. He viewed himself as a tool of war, he intended to be used, not waved about ceremonially like commanders always are. Eventually his deeds became too great for the chapter to allow him to walk around as a simple battle brother, the chapters command structure discussed many options of where to put him, he was still considered too young to join the first company but no position other than a commanding one was available. However after Gryin proved himself a more able combatant than even his captain during the purging of a rouge imperial sector (the one he got his bear cloak from). The Storm Wardens reconsidered and then inducted Gryin into the 1st company. From there he served for a further 500 approximate years. Notably he participated in the following campaigns
•	The defence of Drautg V: When the daemons of Khorne mustered their forces and spilled from the warp the Storm Wardens were deployed to defend the sector. 1st, 4th and 6th company were dispatched immediately and a further 3 companies were ready to send aid. Gryin was dispatched along with half of the Wardens fortress in Drautg V’s capitol city where the most intense fighting was taking place, the rest of the Wardens spread out to re-enforce and command the Forces of the imperial guard. Knowing his time in realspace was short the greater daemon Khor’Rutherd called his minions in a great wave of red to mount a gargantuan assault on the capitol. When the first fighting broke out Gryin and his squad were on guard duty beside the gate the daemons assaulted. The marines held the gates for 4 hours before Khor’Rutherd smashed his way through and killing two of Gryin’s squad mates. Although furious Gryin knew he would face the daemon again so the remaining marines fell back to a more garrison able position. By this time the whole city was threatening to collapse under the weight of blood but the Astartes held their ground. When the day was darkest Chapter master Lorgath Mc’lir and a select few embarked upon a thunderhawk to mount a counter offensive in the heart of the daemon horde. En-route Khor’ Rutherd once again put his nose in the Astartes affairs. The daemon wrenched the thunderhawk to the ground and tore off its engines. 13 marines survived to face the daemons in combat. The conflict lasted only 1 hour. A ring of bloodletters were held back by the marines while the chapter master, Gryin and first company’s captain squared up to the daemon. They eventually defeated the daemon when Gryin sacrificed most of the left side of his body to pin the daemons neck to the ground, leaving it open to a mighty strike from Lorgath to the head. For Gryin’s deed he was granted the relic Chainsword ‘scale-bane’ and the Bolter ‘firefly’. 

•	The Green Sea: While en route back to their home planet, 4th company Storm Wardens received a distress call from a recruitment world for the Astral Knights. The planet was mainly covered in water but its two towering mountain ranges were the biggest source of warp iron in the sector. Imperial forces had colonised both of these ranges and began mass extraction of the warp iron. So when a tide of green skins poured into the planets oceans about giant warships and threatened to make the Warp reactor go critical, the Planetary Governor decided to send for help. The Storm Wardens arrived like a fiery angel of retribution. The Marines battle-barges opened fire on the Ork fleet. The ramshackle Orkish contraption did not stand much of a chance against the highly sophisticated weapons of the Space Marines. The Orkish cruiser fell to the planet’s surface and luckily for the Wardens, directly on top of the biggest of the Orks warships. The 4th company captain sprang quickly into action. He charged his Brothers to walk upon the seabed with various explosive charges and let them float up and attach themselves to the Ork warships. However, Gryin and his squad experienced a surprising turn of events. They found a cult of Chaos worshipping marines preparing to orchestrate a counter offensive against the Storm Wardens, However the servants of Chaos had expected the marines to take the Orks head on and did not notice the explosive charges attached to their underwater garrison’s walls until it was too late. The few marines that had their power armour, and therefor did not drown, attached did not pose a significant threat to the cohesive squad of marines. The Storm Wardens had dispatched the Ork Warboss with their depth charges meaning that the leaderless Ork horde was easy for the Storm Wardens to deal with and allow the mining operations to continue.

•	The Ashen plains: Pending

•	The Maw of the world: Pending

*Reason for Invitation:* Gryin was recommended to the Deathwatch by his chapter master for consistent and dutiful service to his chapter. Gryin did not have any way to advance in rank, having achieved a place among the honour guard of the chapter master already.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Aside from some capitalisation issues there are only two issues I have with this.



Warsmith7752 said:


> A storm warden vambrace left drifting in realspace with the word ‘Ertag’ scrawled onto it.


Finding a vambrace floating in space?? I doubt it, too unbelievable even for 40k. Edit that part and perhaps the rest of that battle, it seems a bit much.

Also the weapon. I like it but you will be issued new weaponry when you are inducted into the Deathwatch so it's pointless to have any special weapons.

Oh and 10 years as a Scout? Too short, it can take much longer then that. I'd make it 30-40 years as a Scout, that it a short time by most standards I think.

The rest of it is fine, though you should work on which words should be capitalised. Like Deathwatch, Storm Wardens, Khorne, etc. Names and organizations should always have their first letter capitalised.

And your reason for acceptance is fine. Chapters often nominate members with such long and impressive service records for service in the Deathwatch so yes your Chapter Master could have nominated you for a position.


LotN


----------



## Blackwire

I've sat down and given this thread some thought. I love a good roleplay, I've just never done one on a forum before. I've trawled through the the stickies, and if you'd be okay by me submitting a sheet I'd love to join. There's just a few things still aren't very clear that I would like to sort out first.

How much would I need to commit? About how regular should one post to stay an active part of the group? What time-zone are you based about? And will that affect when the posting is?

I'd also ask about how you go about asking how you substitute dice? I'd imagine that instead you'd either post what you're going to do within reason, or you say what you're going to attempt and the GM tells you what happens?

Otherwise, if I can fit in with the time schedule, I already have a character in mind & would love to join. Given an hour or two I could write him up in full! :biggrin:


----------



## warsmith7752

Made the changes you pointed out. I decided to remove the whole rescue mission because it was all pretty......meh. Replaced it with the green sea and I'll add in the other two events tomorrow.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Blackwire said:


> I've sat down and given this thread some thought. I love a good roleplay, I've just never done one on a forum before. I've trawled through the the stickies, and if you'd be okay by me submitting a sheet I'd love to join. There's just a few things still aren't very clear that I would like to sort out first.
> 
> How much would I need to commit? About how regular should one post to stay an active part of the group? What time-zone are you based about? And will that affect when the posting is?
> 
> I'd also ask about how you go about asking how you substitute dice? I'd imagine that instead you'd either post what you're going to do within reason, or you say what you're going to attempt and the GM tells you what happens?
> 
> Otherwise, if I can fit in with the time schedule, I already have a character in mind & would love to join. Given an hour or two I could write him up in full! :biggrin:


Alright then.

You would need to post at least once per update. However if you wish to post more than once during a big update then you can, or if the players converse with each other through Pms to work out what you want to do next then you can post in conjunction with each other. I am on GMT time.

And regarding dice, no no such thing is used. How it works is I provide information on what is happening in a post and you must post a more detailed version of that from your character's POV, and respond to any events that occur. I would recommend you read some action threads to get an idea of how the RPs work.




warsmith7752 said:


> Made the changes you pointed out. I decided to remove the whole rescue mission because it was all pretty......meh. Replaced it with the green sea and I'll add in the other two events tomorrow.


Very good. Your in.


LotN


----------



## Blackwire

*Name:* Türgen 
*Age:* 429
*Chapter of Origin:* Marauders
*Appearance/Personality:* From an outside perspective Türgen has the atypical features of a successor White Scars chapter: a round face characterised by slanting barely-outward raises and equally slight contours. His skin is as close to brown as a parchment range of colour will allow. He is without hair on his head, but sports a thin braided beard that strings from under his lip downward a good half-foot. Tribal scarring runs from the outlying edges of either eye like daggers hanging in defiance of gravitational pull. Most outstanding, however, is the lone bionic left eye of intricate brass design.
Outside direct conflict Türgen is a hard man to read. His equivocal expression is just an unintentional default. Should one look closely then sometimes they can see the barest serenity or thoughtfulness evidenced by subtle changes in muscular contractions. As one might suspect, this gives Türgen an almost humourless aura. Whether or not he truly lacks humour is hard to tell, but it is entirely obvious within the opening minutes of conversation that he doesn't know how to register banter. Rather, the Marauder just stands silently unmoved. This could be seen as a lack of intellect, or a resounding steeliness. 
Upon the battlefield Türgen moves with a quickness and grace seen in few Astartes. It is deceptive to both his weight and size. His measured reading of enemy movements makes them easy prey of his dexterous riposte and quicksilver dispatch. If there is a ground that draws this martial skill to woeful disuse is the unpredictable moments where his superstitious nature kicks in, but this has thankfully been trained to a minimum over the centuries.
Finally, it should be noted that Türgen only breaks into conflict where necessary – his heart beats passionately as a diplomat where and when such situations are acceptable. Of all his prior squad, he is best spoken, appearing to negotiators as deeply respectful and trustworthy. Given minutes in his presence, one would almost forget his prowess at arms. However, he is no leader, or tactical mastermind.
*History:* At the Verdial Plains on Marrus III Türgen would first prove himself. As part of a three-pronged biker spearhead, his squad and he smashed through Hrud lines. As the reserve company bikers came within close range of artillery the tide quickly turned. Devastating close range salvoes tore the spearhead to shreds. Türgen’s own bike was blown asunder. Bleeding heavily, and with great accost to his armour, Türgen rose from his muddy landing and charged the emplaced artillery. Through some stroke of luck, or his unbound speed and constitution, Türgen killed the Hrud artillery crews and called in Thunderhawk evacuation for his downed brethren, staying behind to fiercely fend off retaliatory waves of Hrud at the forefront of a trio of still-standing Marauders.
Upon the volcanic surface of Zavax Türgen single-handedly defeated a Deffdread in an honour duel (whilst in the 3rd battle company in 837.M41), the injuries of which caused him to be confined to medical attention for the next month. It is this action that tipped Ork morale, turning the conflict from a relentless Ork onslaught to cautious firefight. Ultimately the Orks caved when their Warboss was later felled by a 4th company devastator squad.
Most notably, when Türgen’s affinity for diplomacy had been revealed he started acting envoy to the 3rd company. During one such occasion Türgen settled a near volatile situation between his own Captain and the Gyran PDF’s general during the Siege of Omnvaar. When the PDF suddenly turned on them, siding with their besiegers, the Sons of Damnation, it is said Türgen descended into a dark mood. When his squad captured the general days later, Türgen personally hung and castrated the traitor in full display of the then-wavering Gyran PDF. From his fully vulnerable place atop the trenches, not one soldier fired. Their allies too far removed from the fray, combating arriving Grey Knights, three whole regiments surrendered to the judgement of Inquisitorial agents. 
*Reason for Invitation:* Türgen’s prestigious history had him in line to be the next of 3rd company’s champions. With the longstanding predecessor going nowhere soon, and still more highly praised than Türgen on many levels, his Captain put forward recommendation for the Deathwatch. Türgen kept his feelings hidden on the matter, but when the invitation came, he left compliantly in absolute silence. 
*Gear:* Mk VIII ‘Errant’ Power Armour, Bolter with Kraken Rounds, Sabre, Combat Knife, Frag and Krak Grenades. No scope.

_I hope that this is all good. Changes can be made. I hope you don't mind my change from chainsword to sabre. Being as Türgen is from a White Scars sucessor chapter it seemed natural. Also, pardon the last name (or lack thereof), it would seem Mongolians don't have them, and so, likewise, another natural choice._


----------



## darkreever

Lord of the Night said:


> Oh and 10 years as a Scout? Too short, it can take much longer then that. I'd make it 30-40 years as a Scout, that it a short time by most standards I think.


Thirty or forty years as a scout is far, far to long. Ten years is generally a normal amount, as it takes the better part of a decade for all of the implantation's (a neophyte is receiving his training during this time as well) to be implemented.


----------



## maelstrom48

I don't know if that's the case, darkreever. I recall reading of a neophyte that had served for 80 years. I believe Iron Snakes was the book, but I'm unsure; it may have been the Purging of Cadillus as well.

Of course the length of service would likely vary from chapter to chapter--Scythes of the Emperor would probably promote scouts to full Battle Brothers in a decade or less, given their dire state of affairs. But I don't think 30-40 years sounds unreasonable at all.


----------



## darkreever

Games Workshop has, in the past, given a bit of detail on the creation of a space marine. This does include the age ranges for the various implants, something you can find here on Lexicanum at the start of the implant section.

Earliest implants can go in at around ten, latest ones as far away as eighteen.


----------



## maelstrom48

Right I'm not arguing with you on the implants; canon is pretty clear on that. I'm just saying that space marine implants may make you a physically superior being, but there's still plenty of work to be done before a neophyte can be made into a full-fledged battle brother. A Marine's fighting spirit is just as important as his physical prowess. The Scout needs to prove himself worthy of donning a suit of power armor by demonstrating mental fortitude, tactical/strategic knowledge, and general combat expertise required of an Astartes. It seems to me that it would be very difficult to meet these requirements in a mere decade.


----------



## darkreever

maelstrom48 said:


> It seems to me that it would be very difficult to meet these requirements in a mere decade.


Well can you provide _anything_ that would support a claim of it taking several decades?


----------



## maelstrom48

I'd flip through the novels, but they're 6000 miles away right now. I'm having difficulty picturing any chapter sending 10 year olds into battle though. In any case, I posted a thread on this in the Fluff section because I actually am curious as to the answer.


----------



## Angel of Blood

After a lot of umming and ahhing, I think I'll throw up a CS, got too much love for the deathwatch not to. When's is this RP going to be set roughly? Mainly need to know as I'm thinking of throwing up a Black Templar that fought in the third Armageddon war which would lead to his recruitment.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Angel of Blood said:


> After a lot of umming and ahhing, I think I'll throw up a CS, got too much love for the deathwatch not to. When's is this RP going to be set roughly? Mainly need to know as I'm thinking of throwing up a Black Templar that fought in the third Armageddon war which would lead to his recruitment.


Around 999.M41. So yeah post-Armageddon is fine.


LotN


----------



## Deus Mortis

Just to check, has the Black Shield position been taken? I can't find that it has, but I wanted to check because I was going to throw up an ex-Brothers-of-the-Anvil character.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Deus Mortis said:


> Just to check, has the Black Shield position been taken? I can't find that it has, but I wanted to check because I was going to throw up an ex-Brothers-of-the-Anvil character.


The Black Shield character is still free.




Blackwire said:


> *Name:* Türgen
> 
> *Age:* 429
> 
> *Chapter of Origin:* Marauders
> 
> *Appearance/Personality:* From an outside perspective Türgen has the atypical features of a successor White Scars chapter: a round face characterised by slanting barely-outward raises and equally slight contours. His skin is as close to brown as a parchment range of colour will allow. He is without hair on his head, but sports a thin braided beard that strings from under his lip downward a good half-foot. Tribal scarring runs from the outlying edges of either eye like daggers hanging in defiance of gravitational pull. Most outstanding, however, is the lone bionic left eye of intricate brass design.
> 
> Outside direct conflict Türgen is a hard man to read. His equivocal expression is just an unintentional default. Should one look closely then sometimes they can see the barest serenity or thoughtfulness evidenced by subtle changes in muscular contractions. As one might suspect, this gives Türgen an almost humourless aura. Whether or not he truly lacks humour is hard to tell, but it is entirely obvious within the opening minutes of conversation that he doesn't know how to register banter. Rather, the Marauder just stands silently unmoved. This could be seen as a lack of intellect, or a resounding steeliness.
> 
> Upon the battlefield Türgen moves with a quickness and grace seen in few Astartes. It is deceptive to both his weight and size. His measured reading of enemy movements makes them easy prey of his dexterous riposte and quicksilver dispatch. If there is a ground that draws this martial skill to woeful disuse is the unpredictable moments where his superstitious nature kicks in, but this has thankfully been trained to a minimum over the centuries.
> Finally, it should be noted that Türgen only breaks into conflict where necessary – his heart beats passionately as a diplomat where and when such situations are acceptable. Of all his prior squad, he is best spoken, appearing to negotiators as deeply respectful and trustworthy. Given minutes in his presence, one would almost forget his prowess at arms. However, he is no leader, or tactical mastermind.
> 
> *History:* At the Verdial Plains on Marrus III Türgen would first prove himself. As part of a three-pronged biker spearhead, his squad and he smashed through Hrud lines. As the reserve company bikers came within close range of artillery the tide quickly turned. Devastating close range salvoes tore the spearhead to shreds. Türgen’s own bike was blown asunder. Bleeding heavily, and with great accost to his armour, Türgen rose from his muddy landing and charged the emplaced artillery. Through some stroke of luck, or his unbound speed and constitution, Türgen killed the Hrud artillery crews and called in Thunderhawk evacuation for his downed brethren, staying behind to fiercely fend off retaliatory waves of Hrud at the forefront of a trio of still-standing Marauders.
> 
> Upon the volcanic surface of Zavax Türgen single-handedly defeated a Deffdread in an honour duel (whilst in the 3rd battle company in 837.M41), the injuries of which caused him to be confined to medical attention for the next month. It is this action that tipped Ork morale, turning the conflict from a relentless Ork onslaught to cautious firefight. Ultimately the Orks caved when their Warboss was later felled by a 4th company devastator squad.
> Most notably, when Türgen’s affinity for diplomacy had been revealed he started acting envoy to the 3rd company. During one such occasion Türgen settled a near volatile situation between his own Captain and the Gyran PDF’s general during the Siege of Omnvaar. When the PDF suddenly turned on them, siding with their besiegers, the Sons of Damnation, it is said Türgen descended into a dark mood. When his squad captured the general days later, Türgen personally hung and castrated the traitor in full display of the then-wavering Gyran PDF. From his fully vulnerable place atop the trenches, not one soldier fired. Their allies too far removed from the fray, combating arriving Grey Knights, three whole regiments surrendered to the judgement of Inquisitorial agents.
> 
> *Reason for Invitation:* Türgen’s prestigious history had him in line to be the next of 3rd company’s champions. With the longstanding predecessor going nowhere soon, and still more highly praised than Türgen on many levels, his Captain put forward recommendation for the Deathwatch. Türgen kept his feelings hidden on the matter, but when the invitation came, he left compliantly in absolute silence.
> 
> *Gear:* Mk VIII ‘Errant’ Power Armour, Bolter with Kraken Rounds, Sabre, Combat Knife, Frag and Krak Grenades. No scope.
> 
> _I hope that this is all good. Changes can be made. I hope you don't mind my change from chainsword to sabre. Being as Türgen is from a White Scars sucessor chapter it seemed natural. Also, pardon the last name (or lack thereof), it would seem Mongolians don't have them, and so, likewise, another natural choice._


I VERY much like this character. The diplomatic personality is a nice touch since every other character so far has seemed to be aggressive. Your in Blackwire.


LotN


----------



## Blackwire

Lord of the Night said:


> I VERY much like this character. The diplomatic personality is a nice touch since every other character so far has seemed to be aggressive. Your in Blackwire.
> 
> 
> LotN


Awesome sauce! This news has overjoyed me greatly :biggrin:, only amplified I suspect to my coincidental listening to Aerodynamic upon receiving it. I'm looking forward to this. 

Ave Dominus Nox.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Right, so here is my submission and hopefully he will be accepted into the Deathwatch. Also, I apologise in advance about the length.

Name: Hastir Jorvane

Age: 436

Chapter of Origin: Brothers of the Anvil

Appearance: Before the Abyssal crusade Hastir’s eyes were a hazel brown hue, but his time on the crone world Belial IV has changed that. His time in the Eye has led to his eyes becoming a constant shifting swirl of colours. To look into his eyes is like looking into the sky and seeing the Great Eye itself. Many aren’t happy with seeing this on a daily basis and so often keeps his helmet on when not alone. His face is riddled with scars, almost all of which are inflicted by Dark Eldar raiders, although there bodies are in a worse state. His rights side of his chest is a puckered mess of skin contorted and burnt by acid. He bears this and many other contortions which will remain with him until his dying days. His former handsome features have been forever ruined.

Personality: In previous times, Hastir would have been considered a jovial soul. He was frequently making jokes and bring a subtle light humour to his squad, often even in the middle of battle. He always had a warm smile and a cheeky wink which often brightened even the darkest moments. The brothers of the 2nd company of the Brothers of the Anvil were happy to have him and he was close friends with many of the senior members of staff.

However, since his time in the Eye and on Belial IV, watching his brothers being slaughtered and tortured in front of his eyes, his mood has considerably darkened. Gone is the spark of glee and the edge of the trickster about him. In their place is and edge of malice in his voice and his humour is far darker, sometimes even cruel towards his brothers. On occasions flashes of his old jovial self will burst through the rough persona which has subsumed is currently. 

However, one thing which has not changed in any way other than growing stronger is his hatred of xenos. All Astartes harbour a hatred of all things alien, and Hastir did take a particular pleasure in destroying, immolating, rending or generally defeating all things not human. However, again after Belial IV, his particular enjoyment flamed into an all-consuming burning rage. His malice turns into an evil glee and he seems to have inherited a trait of the enjoyment of pain from his most hated foes. 

History: In his previous life, Hastir was a handsome boy. Had he stayed with his family on Ballium he would have broken many hearts and made a large family. Some might say his looks are squandered by him being an Astartes and many of his former squad mocked him for being a “pretty boy”. However, he was only able to use his looks to any effect a few times before he was initiated into the Brothers of the Anvil. He was a dedicated marine and many of the men who tutored him in his scouting years liked him.

As a scout he was assigned to carry the heavy bolter for the squad due to his broader-than-most shoulders, and the two found a natural affinity. He was a deft shot and able to decimate lightly armoured squads with a single round, which helped his squad more than a few times. 

Almost half of his original squad made it through the trials, a rarity among the space marines, and they were kept together by the chapters command units. They were used to fill up the gap in a severely depleted squad and the group jelled naturally. They were as thick as thieves, closer than even normal Astartes. They had many successes together.

However, this changed with the Abyssal crusade. The entirety of the chapter was sent on a doomed quest straight into the Eye of Terror. Hastir was dubious about how his chapter would fare. He did not doubt that his Chapter would survive intact, he just doubted the need and reasoning behind them throwing themselves needlessly into oblivion. 

As the Chapter came to Belial IV, Hastir and several others had a sinking feeling about their mission. They tried to prosecute the mission with all the planning they could, planning to capture several eldar artefacts and present them to the Inquisition as a kind of “appeasement” for their perceived sins of which they were accused. 

When the Dark Eldar attacked, all their plans went to hell. Squads were butchered, melted, lacerated and those that weren’t were rounded up for torture at the hands of haemonculi. Hastir’s squad was embroiled in some of the thickest fighting. They were hit by a liquefier gun. Hastir’s right side of his chest was hit, and the acid burnt through his armour and caused his primary heart to fail and one of his lungs to fill with blood. Hastir fell on the floor and convulsed in pain, the bodies of his brothers began to pile up around him, and eventually hid him from sight as he passed into the realm of unconsciousness. 

When he emerged from the mound of corpses a few hours later, most of the fighting was already over. His brothers had fallen back, and the Dark Eldar moved swiftly to follow them. Only a few warriors were left to scout for survivors. They met their match with Hastir. His physiology almost fully recovered in his forced slumber time. Armed with his brother’s fallen bolter he killed the few scouts and slunk away. 

He tried to make contact with his brothers, but every time he closed in on their position, all he found was more finished battles, and often scouts left behind. Each time he found a scene of carnage, his hatred for the xenos grew and his proficiency in killing them did too. After a few weeks of following these blood-drunk maniacs around the continent of Belial IV he had seen just about every blade turn, swipe, slash, strike, shot and dirty trick they had. It became repetitive. One Kabalite warrior would use a move he had been defeated with in an arena, hoping to fool and naïve Astarte, but Hastir would reverse it and drive it into his gut. Their acidic blood scoured the paintwork from his armour as he used it to cover his scent. 

Eventually, the world grew quiet as the Eldar returned to their Dark City with their catches and Hastir was left alone. He was stranded from his brothers and any outside contact for what felt like at least a few years. He began to talk to himself just to keep hearing the voice of another person, and even that voice would sometimes grow silent. Sometimes small raiding parties of a few warriors would come in search of an easy relic to capture and Hastir would hunt them across his territory, making the hunters into the hunted until there were too many to face, when he would disappear like a ghost.

Outside the Eye, many millennia passed and the Imperium drew its attention back to the Eye. Before everything had fallen apart, the Brothers of the Anvil had sent preliminary scans of the world. These had worked their way through the bureaucracy and into the hands of an Ordo Xenos inquisitor who was interested in recovering some of these artefacts. A Deathwatch strike team was sent to Belial, to investigate the cause of the Brothers of the Anvil’s disappearance and recover several desired artefacts.

Fortune or fate would have this strike team enter into a point in Hastir’s territory. As the thunderhawk they were inserted by entered the atmosphere, Hastir rejoiced. He would see the Imperium again. As the steel bird came into land, Hastir was waiting to meet them. However, he did not receive the warm welcome he had expected. He was detained, heavily out-gunned and made to surrender his armour and weapons, all of which was scavenged and beaten almost to the point of non-recognition. He was then brought back to the inquisitor ordering the Deathwatch team. And so began his endless service to the Inquisition. 

Reason for Invitation: The Deathwatch team, composed of a Space Wolf, an Imperial Fist, a Scythe of the Emperor, a Knight of Sanguinius and an Omega Marine, took him back with them to the inquisitor’s ship. All of which greeted him with at best, indifference and at worst, open scorn. Looking at his reflection, Hastir could understand to an extent. His changes in appearance and his state were enough to make even Hastir doubt himself, but he could not understand what warranted particularly the Omega Marines glare of malice.

When he got back to the Inquisitors ship, he understood why. He was sedated, bound and taken to interrogation. The black bag was removed from his face and he found himself under the intense glares of a spot light and staring into the craggy, angry face of an Inquisitor. “Do you know who I am?”
“No. Should I?” The wire-thin man leaned back and relaxed.
“I suppose not. But, I know who you are. You are a Brother of the Anvil, no?” Hastir nodded slowly. “I should have you killed.” Hastir’s swirling eyes opened wide.
“On what cause, if I may ask?” Hastir asked tentatively, sensing that his situation was even more precarious than he had previously imagined.
“You really don’t know do you?” the Inquisitor replied, lines of genuine surprise showing on his face.
“What should I know?” The Inquisitor said nothing and left, leaving Hastir alone with his unanswered question.

Over the next weeks he was subjected to physical and psychic torture. Aside from his minor mutation in his eyes and the corruption of his gene-seed, which was consistent with his chapter’s gene-seed before the trip into the Eye of Terror. Only after every conceivable test and torture had been administered to him and the Inquisitor came back. “Ah-ha, you’re back.” Hastir sneered through split lips, figuring nothing could get worse. The Inquisitors lips formed a slight smile. “You are a Brother of the Anvil. The _last_ Brother of the Anvil.” Hastir could not believe it. He could not be the only one.

“You lie. My brothers live, I can feel it.”
“Partially. Some of your brothers do live, but not as you would recognise them.” With that the Inquisitor brought forward a pic-slat. He flicked through images of cities demolished, populations slaughtered, worlds destroyed. In each there were renegade space marines, and Hastir recognised the helmet-less ones. There were many brothers from the Second company, as well as others. “These are your brothers now. They are called the Death Mongers. They have thrown off their oaths to the Imperium, Terra and the Holy Emperor. So, I do not lie when I say you are the last true Brother of the Anvil.”

Now the past weeks of torture made sense, as well as the Inquisitor’s early threat. He could have been a renegade, like his brothers and they had to be sure he was not. Hastir was glad none of his closest brothers were alive so he did not have to endure seeing them in the picts. “We, the Deathwatch, would like to offer you a deal. Due to your considerable knowledge of the Eldar in particular we will offer you the position of a Black Shield, a permanent member of the Deathwatch. You will have the opportunity to absolve your sins so that you may at least stand beside the Emperor upon death.” From that moment almost a century ago until now, Hastir has been a Black Shield. 

Gear: MK VIII "Errant" Power Armor, a Multi-melta, a Chainsword, a Power Knife, Frag and Krak Grenades


----------



## Lord of the Night

Very nice Deus Mortis, I like it a lot. And why on earth are you apologizing for length?? That's a good thing.

Your in.

With that there's five people for the RP. So i'm going to try and have the action thread up tomorrow so that there can be a weekly update every Sunday. There's still openings to join and will be until a certain point in the story, i'd say around 30% of the way or so. Once the mission gets underway really.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome news . This is going to be a great roleplay.


----------



## maelstrom48

Wee.


----------



## Blackwire

Excellent.  I'll pry some free time in while family are down visiting for the holiday season, then it should be a clear streak after that! I'm in with the same outlook as others here, I'm sure this'll be great fun! :grin:


----------



## warsmith7752

I'll start typing my post for the action thread just now, I'd imagine it'll probably be finished by boxing day.

Edit: Hasn't taken nearly as long as I thought it would, I'll be finished by tomorrow night if not earlier.


----------



## Lord of the Night

The next update is scheduled for tomorrow, *December 30th*. We are just waiting on Bane of Kings and Deus Mortis to post.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool. Would have posted earlier but have been away from home for the past couple of days - will have my post up by tonight.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Sorry, was a bit confused by the update. Hopefully my post is fine and I haven't made any major faux pas


----------



## Lord of the Night

Thanks for both of you posting so promptly.

As I was bored and had nothing else to do I decided to put the update up a day early. I hope you all enjoy it.

The next update is scheduled for *January 6th*.

Also just a heads-up. Recruitment is still open for any who wish to join, I will simply have your character as a late entry who joins the squad.


LotN


----------



## warsmith7752

Bane, i think my post might have confused you slightly, it was my charachter Gryin who had fought alonside engir and approached you. Not some random space wolf.

Also LOTN can you elaborate as to whats happening with Gryin's chainsword as im a bit lost.


----------



## Lord of the Night

warsmith7752 said:


> Bane, i think my post might have confused you slightly, it was my charachter Gryin who had fought alonside engir and approached you. Not some random space wolf.
> 
> Also LOTN can you elaborate as to whats happening with Gryin's chainsword as im a bit lost.


He'll be permitted to keep it due to it's importance in his chapter but he will be expected to carry the rest of the Deathwatch gear, and the chainsword will need to be blessed by Haakon Ironfang.


LotN


----------



## Deus Mortis

Post up. Hope ya'll like it 

Edit: LotN, am I supposed to be collecting my gear whilst everyone else is having their armour repainted.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Deus Mortis said:


> Post up. Hope ya'll like it
> 
> Edit: LotN, am I supposed to be collecting my gear whilst everyone else is having their armour repainted.


No you just observe.


Really enjoying these posts guys. Just waiting for Bane and Warsmith to make their posts and then the next update will be tomorrow.


LotN


----------



## warsmith7752

Writing my post now.

EDIT: done : ), now lets get into that gauntlet and onto some combat. Gryin doesn't like standing around


----------



## Lord of the Night

The update is posted. The next update will be the 13th January.

This update is shorter but offers multiple choices on what to do next. Each choice will lead to a different outcome, though this first time combat will occur on all three options to give you some fighting, the type of enemy however will differ.

Hope you enjoy, decided to do this in order to do something different with an RP.


LotN


----------



## warsmith7752

Gryin is going to try and take command and get us to split up into two groups that will go down different paths and try to converge in the centre. Feel free to argue with him though. Even if he feels like he is your supirior its not neccasarily true.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Since no one else has a better idea, I say we go with yours warsmith 

Edit: Sorry guys, first week back at uni. Should have a post up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Once Deus Mortis posts i'll make the update. Don't worry if you can't post tonight Deus, just try to get it up before Tuesday.


LotN


----------



## Deus Mortis

Just posted on ABTN as that was the earlier update I think. Heading to sleep now as I have lectures in the morning. Honestly a combination of laziness and less time that I imagined meant I didn't get both updates written. However, I will do it tomorrow night for sure and then I'll stop holding you all up


----------



## Deus Mortis

Hopefully that is an ok post an the update can now go ahead


----------



## Lord of the Night

Alright guys due to my early start tomorrow I will be posting the update on Tuesday, so that I can get an early night's sleep tonight. But I will work up a draft so that I can get started quickly when I do get started tomorrow.


LotN


----------



## blakeb555

Are their still spots open for this RP?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Yes but you require a decent number of posts on the forum before joining.


LotN


----------



## warsmith7752

So you guys want to go about this any particular way? or just beat the crap out of them with our swirly chain sticks of death. 

I'm thinking about giving Gryin a flashback to a time where he fought against the black legion's elite including the Warmaster himself.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I'm also considering how we could get the STC, since that is the primary objective. The others seem to be no closer than we are, but I was thinking that we should mark where the STC is so we all know where we are headed. They might be a path that would lead them to the STC before we could get it.

As for the fight, I will be doing my best to make it interesting. And if you can afford to listen during your fight, you will likely hear part of why Hastir is a Black Shield.


----------



## Blackwire

We're going to have to do the slice and dice one way or another. I like the idea of quickly marking the objective, but quickly being the operative word. I'd like to keep the traitors under as much fire as possible before combat. Can one of us try and take the aspiring champion quickly down with a bolt to the neck much the same way Variel did in _Blood Reaver_? I suggest to Gryin goes the attempt of glory. Maybe hammer a few more after the aimed one just improve chances.

Personally, I'd say a flashback of going against the Warmaster may be a bit too OP. Not unless you only narrowly survived it, or witnessed him from far enough to survive.

I think I'm going to lay down a semi-auto barrage on the marine headed closest for me, targeting the head and hands to distract/disable. A well-aimed blast from Hastir should be enough to kill another off. Hopefully two down by then.

My personal preference for melee is distraction, speed, and unconventional fighting. If I can briefly distract the traitors fighting any of you, I will. Teamwork is most important here. That's about the full of my thoughts. What do you all want to do? And do you think my plan holds any concrete?


----------



## warsmith7752

The flashback wouldn't involve gryin himself fighting abaddon head to head, maybe he parries a single blow with a storm shield which then proceeds to break. But not a whole lot more.

Although its a fine line i have to walk seeing and my charachter should be stronger than yours by quite a bit due to age difference but still trying to avoid god-modding. Although seems LOTN knows what he is doing by sending the most difficult enemies to gryin.

I think Gryin can probobly handle the champion without any problems and help your charachters if they need it. As for marking the location, i seem to remember that the powed armours machine spirit tracks each iduvidual piece of armour, so one of us could throw their helm down to the stc to mark the location as it is likely to survive.


----------



## Blackwire

I have no helm. Might I suggest we put a HUD mark on it? I'm sure an Astartes helmet could do that. Being stronger is okay seeing as my combat edge is quickness. I'd assumed this anyway (your guy being the strongest). I also imagine my marine is an inch smaller than the smallest of us. Otherwise, I'm all okay with your idea. Hope that champion goes down quick. I hope a simulation isn't so advanced and heretical to simulate the powers of the dark gods. He has no helmet, and hopefully he's too cock-sure. Hopefully. Maybe, he'll shield himself though. We have no way of knowing how this'll play out, so lets be as resourceful and cunning as possible. Back's covered gents. :grin:


----------



## Blackwire

A crap. I'm not sure entirely how I managed to misread a whole portion of the rules. I seem to be having a really hard time getting anything right today. Somehow I managed to misread it as we weren't to decide ourselves how the enemy died.

I've already typed mine up. Seeing as I usually live with my own mistakes, I'll keep it as it is. *Deus Mortis*, would you be so good as to decide the fates of the enemies I combated? And, sorry for any inconvenience I may have caused. It was not my intention.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah, should have a post up either later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Deus Mortis

@Blackwire, hopefully the fate of the guy you fought is acceptable. I tried not to describe too much as I wasn't sure how your character would do things, but hopefully that its fine.

Also, provided we can find a way down to the same height as the STC, I'm thinking I could just "make a door" with my multi-melta. Would be easier than trying to find one.

Hope the fight was descriptive enough for you LotN. I tried to show that after his fighting with the Dark Eldar and being with the Deathwatch a while, Hastir is not exactly an honourable fighter, just as long as he wins (i.e. using short blades to stab people). Plus, tried to convey that if Turgen hadn't distracted my opponent briefly, it could have been a stalemate/gone badly for Hastir.


----------



## maelstrom48

Bane_of_Kings and I have been discussing our posts via PM. I should have mine up later today. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## maelstrom48

Post is up! Bane, I left a few for you, haha. I figure it's a good trade-off for me taking control of your character's actions for a little while. Feel free to make Milo miss a few swings or something.


----------



## Blackwire

Okay, I'm back on form. Wednesday was just one of those rare days that really got to me. Sorry for the overreaction. I've now retconned my character's fight to fit in with the rules and my fellow marine's. All enemies now lie dead with full description. I think we must've written a chapter between us. :drinks:

Hands down, this is the best roleplay I've partaken in. I've kept my end of the fight void of build up beforehand. I wanted it to be the case that Türgen was a little too absorbed by the new arrivals to recall anything well. He is far from the tactical one. He's more instinctual when it comes to combat.

In future in any fights that take more than one round, I'ma put a few very spaced out instances where I may well need help, or be injured. This is me putting forward that teamwork is what'll get us through these. So, just a heads up there.

@Deus Mortis. Thanks for complying with my narrative.  I do wonder if "making a door" would be wise though. An STC is of the utmost priority, no harm can come to it. We should treat this part with reverence, and find a door. Then again, maybe if we could perform a controlled detonation of Krak grenades. I just feel a multi-melta would carve clean through the next five metres of the other side of the wall.  Fun as it would be, maybe less firepower? Thoughts on remote krak-grenade detonation?


----------



## maelstrom48

Good post, Bane.

LotN, I don't quite understand part of the OOC - are we supposed to kill all the enemies, or just a few?


----------



## Lord of the Night

maelstrom48 said:


> Good post, Bane.
> 
> LotN, I don't quite understand part of the OOC - are we supposed to kill all the enemies, or just a few?


All of them.

I was saying that in future posts I will always specify how long it should take you to kill the enemies. One post, two posts, three, etc etc. This time one post will suffice, later on it may take more posts to deal with more challenging enemies.


LotN


----------



## maelstrom48

Gotcha. I'll finish the stealers off tomorrow.


----------



## NephirusDPoM

Are you still recruiting for this game or do you consider it closed at this point? I have a Salamander Space Marine I'd like to play if you'd accept another.


----------



## Blackwire

We've had another intent on joining before. I'll repeat what LotN said then:



Lord of the Night said:


> Yes but you require a decent number of posts on the forum before joining.
> 
> 
> LotN


Now, coming from one of the two more fresh faces on this heresy roleplay, I'm not sure what exactly qualifies a decent number of posts. I think I may have been somewhere around the fifty mark, and contributing to threads on the semi-regular. LotN will be giving openings to others that want to join. I'd say he just wants some dependability first. So, take heart, if you want to join just get posting. Find threads that interest you, and add your angle. Maybe even start a thread or two. And truthfully, when you're underway, it seems like no time until you've ascended to the ranks of the regulars. k:

I personally look forward to a Salamanders marine.


----------



## NephirusDPoM

I see, ahh well, I'll have to check back at a later date. Thanks for the head up with the info.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Hey guys, we need to come up with a plan. The problem is that Hellbrutes have regenerative abilities, so we can't defeat it strictly like a vehicle. But, because it's more organic, it does mean that it is more likely to respond to bolt rounds than, say, a dreadnought, because it will feel them.

Anyone have any ideas to start off with? Mine would be trying to distract it and targeting it's legs. I'm thinking grenades mainly, probably with a bit of help from the multi-melta. If one person was feeling daring, we could chuck someone a few of our krak grenades and then distract the Hellbrute and try and chuck the cluster of grenades between it's legs to incapacitate it? Krak grenades are supposed to be able to hurt tanks, so I'd hope like 5 would do the trick or something. Just my thought thus far, but I'd like to hear other thoughts...


----------



## maelstrom48

I was thinking along similar lines. Sustained fire at exposed wires, pipes, hydraulics, etc, and using the distraction clamp krak grenades on. Some multi-melta fire wouldn't go amiss either.


----------



## Deus Mortis

If we wanted cinematic effect, someone could try and slide beneath it's legs, but it would be near suicidal


----------



## Blackwire

I agree on distraction. If we're going by Dembski-Bowden works, the autocannon will reduce us to mush in one to two shots apiece. So, I was thinking, target uno should be the autocannon. We want its deadliest weapon out of play, then we'll be much freer to encircle it, distract it, and engage it at range.

LotN, are we allowed to confirm wounds/damage on the Hellbrute? Either way, I say we sustain fire against the autocannon first. Best way to do that is...? I really don't want to say charge it. One multi-melta round would be what I'd like to say would be enough to disable the gun. Should that not do it, we need others inside the gun range to keep the beast occupied, and finish the job. I say hit-and-run over sustained melee. That thing can wound, maim or kill us all too easily, and there's a post that LotN has all too much description to tell us how that happens (if that's how it works).

I will not, however, be sliding Türgen through the beast's legs. Practicality is his means, not showmanship. 

Either way, I'd like to take out it's best asset and then take it out in a way it can do barely anything in response. Minor wounds at worst. Etc. etc.


----------



## warsmith7752

Gryin'l do the sliding  he' s always up for being an unmitigated badass. 

So i discussed with some mates today at work. Helbrutes aren't very smart. If we are close enough it will try punch us and forget about the death cannon on the other arm. If anyone feels particularly 'agile' *coughsuicidalcough* they can distract while,
A) lining up a multi melta shot
B) everyone else doges past to the stc

I doubt it would be wise to try disable the weapon, its crude tech so i would take a lot of firepower or very accurate firepower.

Thats my two cents.


----------



## Blackwire

Okay, okay Warsmith.  Banter aside, we do need to take down the Hellbrute *and* recover the STC. I could disagree with you more, but you have some moot points. I'll place bets that the hellbrute might likely disregard his ranged boomguns if he's melee occupied. I would also agree that a frontal distraction would be suicidal. Yes, Türgen could be agile enough to pull it off, but we'd need to keep it constantly distracted from all angles to stop the assault falling to pieces as the Hellbrute with lack of smarts systematically eliminates us.

How about, Hastir blasts it with the multi-melta, Gryin slides through and sets about bombing it's back with krak grenades. Meanwhile, Türgen, Fith and Miloslav attack viciously within it's personal space. Get in so close as to negate momentum and set about it with more krak grenades. It's not perfect, thoughts?

EDIT: By the way, whoever is giving the orders, I'll make the best of what they are. Hastir, Gryin - my eyes are on you.


----------



## Deus Mortis

My only issue is you seem to be talking about engaging the Hellbrute in combat, and it has a massive power claw. I'm not sure if that will end a whole lot better than staying back a bit. Perhaps not far off, but not in power-claw range. Plus, we have frag grenade, which could help with the distraction?


----------



## Blackwire

I feel you Deus. I'm uncertain about what the best course of action would be, but this was my preliminary reason for wanting to disable the autocannon first. If we get that we can engage it just outside melee distance. Then he has *no ranged weapons*. He'd be a whole tonne less effecient at crushing us like bugs. We could then encircle him and begin systematically taking him down. Those occupying his attention would have to steer clear of whatever melee might come their way, and those unnoticed could hammer him with well placed krak grenades and multi-melta rounds. It'd also be a matter of alternating which we are in accirdance to whom he focusses his attention.

There's only two issues here:
*1) How quickly we can take out the gun *
Now there is a counter for this, I simply suggest we target the ammo drums on it's side. They won't be nearly as armoured as the gun arm itself. They'll each be filled with many, many big highly explosive rounds. We take that out, it'll blow the feeding system and probably a whole lot more. It's a lot of focussed explosive. At any rate, it won't be using it's gun arm again.
*2) How quickly the Hellbrute can get into melee distance. *
By now we'll have it at a melee only stance with one arm. That still makes it the one thing with the best leg span. It could shoulder charge or walk into us quicker than we could do the same level of locomotion away. So, we take out its legs after. If it has no legs and no gun it is effectively defeated. And it'll be easy pickings for a coup-de-grace. Gryin feeling an opportunity at all? I'd highly recommend going for the back of the legs rather than the sides or front. And I suspect we'll need to keep up quite a sustained attack on it. Dreads live for millenia for a bloody good reason: foot-thick ceramite coated armaplas.

I think that might get us through, and the two pointers would seem to break down into our two posts required to kill this daemon engine. I'm cool by someone stealing this tactica if it sounds good. Türgen ain't the tactical mind.

So, shall we go with this? Consensus please.


----------



## warsmith7752

I agree, my reasoning was to find a way to disable the auoto cannon, and blowing it up is better than dancing around menacingly in an attempt to annoy it.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I had not thought of destroying the rounds. Even if there is no explosion (as I imagine what damage occurs from that will be LotN's domain), he still won't have any rounds to fire, so it would basically be a big stick on the end of it's arm.

Ok, my thought is this. Hastir will take the lead, shout out some idea's about what to do. Probably will stick with you guys whilst saying things.

The plan Hastir will lay out will be that you will focus fire around the head and abdominal area. Because (from pictures I've seen of a Hellbrute) their heads are exposed. I'm thinking some bolt rounds, maybe some frag grenades should impair it's vision and get it suitably annoyed. Hopefully it will have minimal-medium sensory capabilities and will basically follow the noise of you guns hammering it.

You keep fire sustained on the sensory areas but don't get slammed or shot. I will make my way over to it's side where I can get a clear shot, shoot the ammo drums. Probably at that point, I will have it's attention. 

So, now I would suggest that two of you make your way over to me and we try and keep it's attention on us (using the same method we did before, concentrating on the face and sensory areas). Meanwhile, Gryin and somebody else will affix the krak grenades. They get the hell out of there, the grenades blow, the Hellbrute's legs are finished and so it will now be trying to crawl if it wants to hurt us. Then we can easily avoid it and some more sustained fire from us, me primarily since my weapon would do the most damage, and it should be dead.

Does that sound workable?


----------



## Blackwire

warsmith7752 said:


> I agree, my reasoning was to find a way to disable the auoto cannon, and blowing it up is better than dancing around menacingly in an attempt to annoy it.


Okay. I completely misunderstood you. My apologies. And yes, dancing around it was a silly idea. My bad. 



Deus Mortis said:


> I had not thought of destroying the rounds. Even if there is no explosion (as I imagine what damage occurs from that will be LotN's domain), he still won't have any rounds to fire, so it would basically be a big stick on the end of it's arm.
> 
> Ok, my thought is this. Hastir will take the lead, shout out some idea's about what to do. Probably will stick with you guys whilst saying things.
> 
> The plan Hastir will lay out will be that you will focus fire around the head and abdominal area. Because (from pictures I've seen of a Hellbrute) their heads are exposed. I'm thinking some bolt rounds, maybe some frag grenades should impair it's vision and get it suitably annoyed. Hopefully it will have minimal-medium sensory capabilities and will basically follow the noise of you guns hammering it.
> 
> You keep fire sustained on the sensory areas but don't get slammed or shot. I will make my way over to it's side where I can get a clear shot, shoot the ammo drums. Probably at that point, I will have it's attention.
> 
> So, now I would suggest that two of you make your way over to me and we try and keep it's attention on us (using the same method we did before, concentrating on the face and sensory areas). Meanwhile, Gryin and somebody else will affix the krak grenades. They get the hell out of there, the grenades blow, the Hellbrute's legs are finished and so it will now be trying to crawl if it wants to hurt us. Then we can easily avoid it and some more sustained fire from us, me primarily since my weapon would do the most damage, and it should be dead.
> 
> Does that sound workable?


That sounds like a plan to me. I'm game. :grin:


----------



## Deus Mortis

Since LotN said that we shouldn't post whether we definitively kill the Hellbrute, I'm thinking that whoever posts their second post last should end it on the grenades exploding. That way, if LotN likes our plan and thinks it would have worked, he can script the end. Similarly, if it's rubbish, he can have it failing and us being beaten by it.

Also, I am currently working on my post. I should have it up between tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## Blackwire

I'll do the follow-up post, and frag grenade grenade disorientation. I guess the Blood Claw will want to be in close, so I'll leave the option open for him to flank.


----------



## warsmith7752

will there be an update in between our first and second posts?


----------



## Romero's Own

Is recruitment closed for this or is it still possible to join?


----------



## Blackwire

Recruitment is still open at certain intervals, Romero. Warsmith, I've forwarded LotN your query. Hopefully we'll get answers soon. I guess he's just very busy about now.


----------



## Romero's Own

I'll join if you guys will have me as a handful of the RP's I was part of have fallen through.

I'll get to work on my character ASAP


----------



## Lord of the Night

Romero's Own said:


> I'll join if you guys will have me as a handful of the RP's I was part of have fallen through.
> 
> I'll get to work on my character ASAP


You can sign up. Post a character and if it's acceptable we'll do a slight retcon and have you as having been there with the squad the entire time. Nothing has happened of any real note yet so it's fine to just insert you in.


LotN


----------



## Blackwire

Lord of the Night said:


> Blackwire said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is regarding combat. Do we do a post and wait for your update and then a post after to finish the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> That. Post about the fight and wound it all you like with your strategy, but do not kill it. The next post will put you into the final stage of the fight, then you can kill it.
> 
> And there are a few ways the Hellbrute can die in the scenario i've given you.
> 
> 
> LotN
Click to expand...

For all involved to see. This is LotN's response on how these combats will work. Thanks very much, Lord.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Ok, just put up my post. I figured that the last scene in all of our post would be Hastir shooting the autocannon, and then that gives LotN a good place to put an update and control what happens next. So yeah, hopefully that is all good and everyone can now post


----------



## warsmith7752

My post will be up tomorrow at 2 (ish) gmt. I have prelims coming up a school so life is a bit hectic just now. However I am dedicated to delivering my posts.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Hey guys, the update will be tomorrow. I'd do it tonight but i've had a very early start today and i'm tired as hell, which would undoubtedly detract from the quality of the update which is unacceptable! :grin:


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome .


----------



## warsmith7752

Anyone got a problem with shoving a chainsword through its face? 

way I see it, it will force the helbrute to either drop hastir or die


----------



## maelstrom48

I say we make like Gandalf vs the Balrog and plunge this thing over the edge, then follow it over and pummel it into the motherfucking ground. Except there are 5 Gandalfs crawling over the Balrog, and the Gandalfs have guns.

Seriously though, it seems pretty evident that we're supposed to hurl the Hellbrute over the edge. Chainsword through its face, free Hastir, then hem it in against the edge of the chasm and shoot it until it backs over the edge?


----------



## Deus Mortis

I was thinking more that I could shot it's leg from where I am, but I'm kinda worried that if I do it will a) crush me b) take me over the edge with it


----------



## warsmith7752

Yeah my fear is that it will take us over the edge with it. I say chainsword in the face to force it to drop hastir, hastir makes the helbrute say, "i used to be scary, but then i took a multi-melta to the knee." and after that its practically incapacitated. 

We can let hastir reload for a killshot, or just drop all our grenades right beside it then move into the stc.


----------



## Blackwire

Given the fact that it is up to us how the Hellbrute dies, this makes me think that LotN meant one of two things by his post about it being clear how we should be done.

1) It is completely up to us. We are arbiters on the storytelling.
2) As above, but how we finish it effects whether or not we are able to collect the STC.

Given this, as much as I'd like to go with Gandalf-Balrog fighting it to death, I'd prefer not to chance losing the STC. Someone make notes to use it for a later fight. :wink:

Even with the key to finishing the Hellbrute lying with our writing, we should make it convincing. A chainsword to the face is a perfect finish. However, the beast is also keeping eyes on us. I think those closest - Gryin and Bloodaxe - should go for the face. With one arm to fight with, he'll drop Hastir and go for the two of you. We all rush into combat, avoiding blows and going feral at his weak-spots (the face). He won't be able to keep us all in track for long. One of us plants the blow-worth-bragging-rights.

As much as I'd love this honour, I'll humble myself and let someone else do it. Oh, and just dawned on me, when Hastir is free he could blast off his legs, face or the final arm. How does that sound? And who gets the killing blow? :biggrin:


----------



## maelstrom48

I haven't gotten a killing blow yet. Come to think of it I don't think I've gotten a proper close combat kill in! Can I call dibs?


----------



## Deus Mortis

I think if you all rushed there is a probability that someone could get hurt, but as Blackwire said, it would most likely drop me and focus on all four of you. I don't need to reload, so I'd just need a moment to steady myself after being dropped to get an aim and then I could blast its knee. It would fall down or at least slump and maelstrom could get the glory kill?


----------



## Blackwire

Seeing what Maelstrom has in mind, I'm all in with this plan. :grin:


----------



## Deus Mortis

I thinking some of you guys need to post before I do, because I'm not much use stuck in the Hellbrutes grip.

Also, instead of charging it to start with, you could keep shooting it's face. Since it's helmet is gone, it would probably bring up it's hand to cover it's face and thus drop me and allow you to move because it would block its own line of sight to you.


----------



## Blackwire

I fit in with Maelstrom's post. So I'll be posting last by the looks, definitely right after him though.


----------



## maelstrom48

I'll post second to last then! Looking forward to it!


----------



## maelstrom48

Bane_of_Kings of Warsmith, I think it has to be one of you guys posting first.


----------



## warsmith7752

Yup, it's on my to-do list for tonight. I'd have posted earlier but my life is a shitstorm right now.


----------



## Blackwire

Can we get a lease on this update for a couple of days more time? I'm sure it'll all be up to scratch soon, and I for one love this roleplay a little much to see it go in the early stages. :grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Sorry for the delay guys, will have a post soon. Was really busy this weekend.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Blackwire said:


> Can we get a lease on this update for a couple of days more time? I'm sure it'll all be up to scratch soon, and I for one love this roleplay a little much to see it go in the early stages. :grin:


You can have as much time as you need if the reason you aren't posting is strategizing. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Blackwire

Lord of the Night said:


> You can have as much time as you need if the reason you aren't posting is strategizing. :grin:
> 
> 
> LotN


Strategizing and working by an order of posting. There's even a pinch of awesome in this, courtesy of Maelstrom. :biggrin:


----------



## warsmith7752

Hey Maelstrom, do you want Gryin to try grab you as your falling and do one of those over dramatic person hanging onto one arm for dear life kind of thing? Or blackwire can do it as he is yet to post. Anyway, i enjoyed you post maelstrom:goodpost:


----------



## Blackwire

It was already planned by maelstrom. I'll be doing the saving here. :wink: The post will be up later today.


----------



## Blackwire

Post is up. I even included you, Warsmith. Seeing as you were keen to save Milo, you now sorta do still.


----------



## maelstrom48

Awesome Blackwire, that was really cool. I lol'ed at the way Turgen caught Milo. Thanks for wanting to jump in too, Warsmith.

Great set of posts! Let's kill some actual aliens now!


----------



## Lord of the Night

I will have the update posted by Friday.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome .


----------



## Blackwire

Shiny, Captain.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I missed a trick, there :wink:. Also, I can kill you with my brain :shok:.


----------



## Blackwire

Ah crap... how do we keep this up and on-topic? :laugh:


----------



## Blackwire

I'm signing up for a shared tenancy at 2:45 today. I'm moving in over the weekend, and probably the week following. Looks like I'll be without internet too. As I've already discussed with LoTN, I'll be using a friend's computer to get my posts up. While I'm without internet, I probably won't be joining in with the behind the scenes strategizing so much. When I'm in and have a chance, I'll be getting my room fixed with internet. There's the heads-up folks. Looking forward to kicking more alien arse with you all. :wink:


----------



## maelstrom48

I'm not 100% on what to post, but I'll put something up just to get us going. I'll have it up tonight sometime.


----------



## warsmith7752

I'll be putting my post up tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I should have my post up later today as I have a day off.


----------



## maelstrom48

Hey LoTN, I'm feeling the itch! Assuming Deus Mortis doesn't post tomorrow, do you think we could get our next update?


----------



## Deus Mortis

Sorry guys. Have been busy most of the week and all weekend so haven't posted. I have nothing past lectures tomorrow, so if you could give me the evening to write up a post that would be grand


----------



## Lord of the Night

Sorry for the wait, I will be making an update tonight.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night

The update is active. Hope you all enjoy it.


LotN


----------



## maelstrom48

Looks like a good one! I'll definitely have my post up tomorrow. Just trying to figure out how to attack it.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I'm trying to work out if I should post before warsmith or not.


----------



## Blackwire

Work it out over private messaging. This indeed seems a very gratifying and intriguing post. I'm unsure exactly where I picked up a helmet.  I'll go with it though. Bless the miracles of the Deathwatch armoury. Probably will be sorting my post out over the next few days. May I suggest that we try and make contact with one another, ascertain descriptions of our positions before we continue as we will. I was thinking I'd make first vox, if it's okay. Even if my post comes later. Something along the lines of:

*'Come in Omega Squad. It is Türgen. I have landed on a road flanked by heavy forestry. My visual output is very constricted. There are tank-tracks of an Imperial Armoured Personnel Carrier ahead. I'm going to investigate in hopes of some clue-in to what has gone on here, or at least some first part of the way to Station Alpha. Out.'*


----------



## maelstrom48

My vox is out, unfortunately. I can only see the rest of the team's life signs. There's an abandoned camp at my landing site that I'll go ahead and search. Then I'll move to link up with the remainder of the team.


----------



## maelstrom48

Ok, I posted up! Sorry for the length of the post but I had an unexpectedly good time writing it. Great update, LotN, that was fun.

In summary, Milo is headed toward the structure, not rendezvousing with the squad right away.


----------



## warsmith7752

Deus Mortis said:


> I'm trying to work out if I should post before warsmith or not.


If your charachter wishes to break the ice in the stormraven feel free, Gryin is just going to quietly grumble to himself about how much he prefers the company of storm wardens over the inquisition. Although no resentment will be held over a couple of words.



Blackwire said:


> Work it out over private messaging. This indeed seems a very gratifying and intriguing post. I'm unsure exactly where I picked up a helmet. I'll go with it though. Bless the miracles of the Deathwatch armoury. Probably will be sorting my post out over the next few days. May I suggest that we try and make contact with one another, ascertain descriptions of our positions before we continue as we will. I was thinking I'd make first vox, if it's okay. Even if my post comes later. Something along the lines of:
> 
> 'Come in Omega Squad. It is Türgen. I have landed on a road flanked by heavy forestry. My visual output is very constricted. There are tank-tracks of an Imperial Armoured Personnel Carrier ahead. I'm going to investigate in hopes of some clue-in to what has gone on here, or at least some first part of the way to Station Alpha. Out.'


I think all of our vox's are dead apart from deus who is getting nothing but static.


----------



## Deus Mortis

warsmith7752 said:


> If your charachter wishes to break the ice in the stormraven feel free, Gryin is just going to quietly grumble to himself about how much he prefers the company of storm wardens over the inquisition. Although no resentment will be held over a couple of words.


Break the ice? You make it sound like I have something to apologize for :so_happy: However, if you grumble into the vox, be sure that Hastir will pull you up again. Should have known better with the inquisition my friend 

I'll probably post around Friday-ish, just so people know.


----------



## warsmith7752

Apologise, scold further, recite a poem.... Whatever floats your boat. Just watch out, ill kick your ass in the training cages and steal all your kills on the battlefield.

Gryin isnt all that smart but he is warrior incarnate, admittedly thats not a perfect fit for the deathwatch.


----------



## Deus Mortis

warsmith7752 said:


> ...I'll kick your ass in the training cages and steal all your kills on the battlefield...


Oh, is that a challenge I hear? Bring it on :wink:


----------



## Blackwire

Damnit, I read none of any of your info. I'll try the vox anyway. It's not like my character knows the channel is dead. 

And what's this of a challenge going on? opcorn:


----------



## Blackwire

Lord of the Night said:


> Your vox is dead


Nevermind, looks like we all miss something in the mass of text we produce between us.



Lord of the Night said:


> but your helmet still shows your brothers life-signals


All of us. 

This is what sleeping in the new place does to me. Ah well, this is still mighty cool, and that gnarly tank-tack looks something intriguing. I have my plan.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just for the heads up, if it's cool with everyone else, as the Space Wolf prefers fighting on his own, he'll progress on to Station Alpha after salvaging anything that he can find or carry in the downed Stormraven. This is assuming he doesn't run into anybody there.


----------



## Blackwire

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Just for the heads up, if it's cool with everyone else, as the Space Wolf prefers fighting on his own, he'll progress on to Station Alpha after salvaging anything that he can find or carry in the downed Stormraven. This is assuming he doesn't run into anybody there.


The Marauder ain't stopping you. He has instincts similar on this matter.


----------



## maelstrom48

I liked your post, Blackwire. "Alpha among apex predators", nice.

Pretty funny that we're all going our own ways so far. "Eh Omega's cool and all but they can live without me for a minute," says everyone.


----------



## warsmith7752

I might not be able to get my post up today, I got sent home sick from work and am bed ridden just now. Here's hoping I get turned into a nurgle daemon prince


----------



## Deus Mortis

See, I was going to wait for warsmith to post so I could respond to whatever he said...


----------



## Blackwire

I've been doing a little more reading, pawing through the Deathwatch Core Rulebook. Did you know those square bits only the Deathwatch have on their bolters turns them into boltgun equivalents of Judge Dredd's Lawgiver?! :biggrin: The fire selector attachment allows you three different kinds of magazines that you can choose between which rounds are firing!

Note to self: execute perp... er... heretic even, while calling him "hotshot"  



maelstrom48 said:


> I liked your post, Blackwire. "Alpha among apex predators", nice.
> 
> Pretty funny that we're all going our own ways so far. "Eh Omega's cool and all but they can live without me for a minute," says everyone.


Thanks 'Strom. I'd personally been starting to feel this post dragging on me. Didn't really feel the writing vibe. The content given to work with has been ace though & glad someone liked one of my descriptors. :grin:

As far as finding Omega squad goes, do any of us have a good starting idea of where to find our Brothers? I'm hoping this tank bares some insightful stuffs.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Will hopefully post today or tomorrow  I'll just vaguely mention warsmiths grumblings as he said he would do that, but nothing specific


----------



## warsmith7752

“Back on Sacris, it was traditional that a member of each strike force, be it a full deployment or a simple scouting routine, would carry on of the chapters relic claymores. I do not like going to war without one.” 

That's all Gryin will say aboard the storm raven. Kinda trying to make the point that he prefers his old chapter over you lot right now.


----------



## Blackwire

When's the next post LoTN? I'm glad of the brief reprieve, especially whith how much has happened this week down here (one of my friends got engaged and all), but I also really enjoy this roleplay. It is quite possibly my favourite.


----------



## maelstrom48

Yeah! I wanna kill something!


----------



## Lord of the Night

The update will be coming this week. Just dealing with some university work that needs doing, but I aim to have it done before Saturday so i'll get the update done either then or Sunday at the latest.


LotN


----------



## warsmith7752

Sweet, take all the time you need to get it done mate.


----------



## Blackwire

Awesome news. Best of luck with the university stuffs too. :grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Thanks guys, the update is out. Sorry it took me a day or two longer than I said it would, spent last night powerleveling for my brother on The Old Republic and was not in the mood to write anything after doing it for myself and him.


LotN


----------



## maelstrom48

Haha way to be a good brother. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Blackwire

I now want my internet to work so badly. My yearly KoTOR craving is kicking in, and I have to use steam to play it now. Bloody compatability issues.

The update is really good LoTN. I'm having legitimate issues on what to do. A sure sign of good roleplay writing. I love it! :grin:


----------



## warsmith7752

So uh, im interpriting the scary person watching me as slenderman as he steals peoples organs and hangs them from trees. So screw being disected by no-face, i'm going to the facility.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Ok the next update is out. There is a note in the GM section at the bottom for Deus Mortis and Bane of Kings so the two of you please read that before you post.


LotN


----------



## Deus Mortis

Hey, I don't know if it would be easier for you if I just told you my decision here, but I was planning to enter the Surface Dormitory and looking for people/info. Hastir just wanted to get to Station Alpha as a priority and now will start looking for people/info


----------



## Lord of the Night

Deus Mortis said:


> Hey, I don't know if it would be easier for you if I just told you my decision here, but I was planning to enter the Surface Dormitory and looking for people/info. Hastir just wanted to get to Station Alpha as a priority and now will start looking for people/info


Hm well in that case i'll alter your post to reflect that and provide you with more options.


Edit: Alright Deus a new updated post is there for you. Hope you like it.


LotN


----------



## maelstrom48

I think I can work with this! I'm liking the horror feel. I'll get working on my post.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I know what you mean maelstrom. I don't know what to do but every decision seems o have the sword of Damocles over it :shok:


----------



## Ouroboros

*Brother Canicus*

_Name:_ Canicus
_Age:_ 334
_Chapter:_ Black Dragons


_Appearance:_
Narrow and harsh edged cheek bones, a long and once finely featured nose that would of given him even more of a hawkish appearance had it not been apparently broken repeatedly early in his life he maintains a dark, dusky complexion while his eyes are little more than red, narrow slits beneath his brow which itself is decorated by three silver service studs given the appearance of spikes, each of which records a hundred years of service to his chapter. The only visible cybernetic augmentation being when he opens his mouth revealing silvered teeth set into his skull as well as reinforcing strips holding his lower jaw together. He is of rather average height for a space marine being just over eight feet tall. His normal expression one of stoic resolve, displaying little emotion for others to read as if constantly aware of his, and his chapters precarious position.


The chapter mutation is evident in a pair of spiked crests that start on either side of his forehead and only end at the back of his skull, several of the spikes upon them being long enough to necessitate holes in his helm and there sheathing in adamantine for use as weapons. He also bares a pair of retractable arm blades that are similarly sheathed. His armor displays some modification from the standard with a field repair incorporating the studded Mk VI shoulder plate with each of the silvered studs being etched with a claw design and the dragon design of his chapter decorating the chest instead of the more normal aquilla as well as a pair of purity seals attached below it. The only recent change being the painting of one arm silver as part of his incorporation into the deathwatch.


_Personality:_
Naturally a more friendly person than he actually appears to be, the responsibilities to his chapter while representing them in the deathwatch weigh heavily upon him and have induced a stoic, perhaps even cold reserve in him towards those whom he might call comrades as well as a burning desire to prove there worth and loyalty to the emperor, something often questioned by the very inquisition in which he now finds himself serving. His chapters own fervor of finding purity in action despite corruption of flesh being one of the few consolations currently available to him.


Of his few allowed hobbies he has a curiosity in the ancient history of Terra, what few scraps have survived to the present day and are allowed to reach even the eyes of a space marine and despite being one of the 'emperors beasts' he spends what free time a marine is given in the librarium furthering his own learning, that this includes ancient military treatise is only to be expected and so far has given him the blessings of his superiors in continuing such studies.


_History:_
Born and raised in a techno-feudal society on the very outskirts of imperial space he was indoctrinated from an early age into giving reverence to the emperor, family and his own knightly brotherhood, more often than not in that order despite the imperial presence being little more than the occasional visit of black ships. A persistent feral ork problem, the result of an invasion driven off centuries beforehand with the help of the black dragons chapter of space marines. This along with internal squabbles (usually overlooked by the planetary governor) producing a tough, experienced warrior class with many similarities to ancient caliban of the dark angels, a prime recruiting ground for the fleet based black dragons to whom the planet owed a blood debt for those marines who had fallen in its defense.


It was in his fourteenth year that the emperors divine warriors returned to the world and he entered the great tourney held in there honor, the competition was, as is the way of such recruitment practices, long and bloody with only a handful of youths from the hundreds who arrived to compete being chosen to accompany the marines and undergo the mysterious transformation that would let them ascend to there ranks. He was one of them, and luckily had the proper set of genetic traits to prove compatible with the geneseed and spiritual purity to survive the harsh gaze of the chapters librarians and chaplains.


In his neophyte years, before his black carapace and the bone spars that mark out his chapter had fully grown he spent most of his time assigned to a land-speeder storm, performing recon for his chapters fearsome 'dragon claw' blitzkrieg style of warfare, before joining the fray with bolt pistol and chain sword or the quiet elimination of targets with a sniper rifle. Graduating to the status of a full battle brother in the 5th company soon after the maturation of his organs and, with every sign of his mutations being serious ones, fast-tracked through devastator and tactical squads and into the elite assault squads of the black dragons, the dragon claws within one hundred and fifty years, a unit similar to the death company of the blood angels but composed only of those baring severe physical mutations, though it is often from the dragon claws that the company captains are drawn. 


Though his star would not rise to company captain it would certainly end with him in the position of sergeant of the 5th company’s dragon claw squad by the beginning of his 3rd century of service. His most notable battles being the 3rd war of Armageddon where the black dragons deployed 9 of there companies against the ork threat and the purging of dark mechanicus forces from a forgeworld several light-years from cadia alongside two titan legions during the recent 13th black crusade and several brutal boarding actions later that year alongside the imperiums then temporary allies the eldar as part of the same conflict. It was in this time he also encountered much of the distaste held by certain other imperial forces for the black dragons, most notably an encounter in the war of Armageddon between his squad and one of the marines malevolent that almost resulted in spilled blood.


_Reason for invitation:_
During the 3rd war for Armageddon the dragon claws squad of 5th company was seconded by an inquisitor for a unique task, in the absence of a deathwatch strike team under his own command, the capture of a ork weirdboy to assist in the study of the Waaargh energy that seems to fuel them rather than a normal psykers connection to the warp. Unfortunately the weirdboyz where kept well guarded lest they in quite a unorky fashion decide to quit the battlefield. Leaping from there thunderhawk the dragon claws fell upon the orks and butchered them, an impressive display of fury and slaughter with Canicus proving himself adept with a borrowed arbites power maul in securing there prize relatively unharmed before making there escape back to the skies on there jet packs. However the bold raid had angered the ork warboss and with air superiority still belonging to the green skins the thunderhawk was shot down en-route to the orbiting inquisitorial vessel.


So started a two week journey through Armageddon central jungle, dodging or fighting orks and even encountering the remnants of a chaos temple built far back in the 1st war, its malicious energies claiming several of his squad mates including there sergeant before they where able to free themselves, when they finally reached imperial lines, objective intact and with the inquisitor, wounded during during the crash in tow his name found its way into the inquisitorial archives, to be dug up much later when the black dragons where finally called upon to submit a astartes to serve in the deathwatch.

_Gear:_
MK VIII "Errant" Power Armor. A Bolter with specialised rounds. A Chainsword. A Power Knife. Frag and Krak Grenades. Stalker-scope/Silencer to turn Bolter into a Stalker Bolter.

_Edit:_
My apologies for being so long, got a little carried away wishing to make it long enough.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I like the character Ouroboros but you are much too late to join, the cut-off point was a few weeks ago.


LotN


----------



## Ouroboros

ahh well, at least I have him written up now for the next RP I see along similar lines.


----------



## Blackwire

Brilliant stuff! My blood is running cold. I'll have an update tomorrow hopefully. A heads up to all Deathwatch Battle-Brothers. I'll haven't seen any of your posts down to constrictions on time. When we have the chance, this Marauder would like to be filled in in the words of his brothers.


----------



## Lord of the Night

And the update is out. Hope you like this one, and that you like the Enteched. You'll be seeing much more of them. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Romero's Own

This is a really excellent Roleplay, I have been watching from the shadows from the beginning and am loving how it is developing. Congrats to all and have some rep LotN


----------



## Deus Mortis

Bloody hell this is a good update! Freaky as hell, but really cool. Not sure if I'm looking forward to the rest of this RP :grin: or wondering if I'll need psychiatric help afterwards :shok:

Either way, just to clarify, my plan for my post was to get a bit of distance between me and the Entech thingy and then blast the ever-living-hell out of it with the multi-melta because at close range, the backwash would likely harm me too. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## maelstrom48

Why you give me the big one? :suicide:


----------



## maelstrom48

My post is up! LoTN, I'm guessing I have to wait for one more update before I can kill this big thing?


----------



## Blackwire

Hope my post is clear on my decision. Should it not be, I'm going left. :grin: With so many in combat, I'm itching for a filling myself. And I'm also itching to see if those damn comms start working.


----------



## Blackwire

It feels like an age since the last update. I need my fix maan. :crazy:

On a serious note, I hope the roleplay isn't bogging you down too much LoTN. It's really good fun though. :grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Apologies for the lateness. I've developed a head-cold in the last few days and am finding it hard to focus on things. Haven't even been to university in the last three days. I should be feeling better by the weekend, i'll have the update live by Sunday.


LotN


----------



## Blackwire

Ah, no worries in which case. Illness is an unfortunate blocker of creative flow. Just take this as me saying, I can wait, but your roleplay is bloody good. :grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Alright the update is out. Sorry for the length of time between updates on this one, but i've been sick for some time and haven't been able to focus enough to put out anything good. I hope you enjoy this update, things are about to start moving a bit quicker now that the Enteched have revealed themselves.


LotN


----------



## maelstrom48

Milo gets to fight with the Voidtooth?! AND he gets to pummel the giant into paste?! *happy dance*


----------



## warsmith7752

Ok, 3 Deathwatch v.s 15 Entenched. Anybody got any ideas? I thought maybe backing into the corners of the room or trying to fight into the doorway to bottleneck their advance and allow Hastir a clear shot at them while they arr clustered in the door. Opinions?


----------



## Deus Mortis

When I first read the update, I thought it was just 5 and was like "Ah, that's not that bad." Then I realised it was actually 15 and thought "Oh, that might be then." 

In terms of a plan, I was going to rush to your assistance, so I would have assumed there would still be a few in the door way, so I'm thinking a well aimed melta blast could ruin 3-4?

After that, the back half of the Entech group might turn to face a new challenge. If they don't then that would be pretty stupid and I'm not sure they are that mentally handicapped.

After that, I was thinking that I would just try and hold the door way and you guys could force them back into the doorway (i.e. hammer and anvil). I reckon a few would fall to bolter fire, since they are hardly miles away and I doubt would survive their brains being reduced to mush. And then they hardly seem like they would be incredibly competent duelists and so could also fall to close combat?

Also, just as something I was thinking about, whilst they might not die immediately, blowing of their legs would likely slow them down if nothing else. Possibly chuck one or two frag grenades in their just to try and impair their movement a bit?


----------



## maelstrom48

I'll put a post up within 24 hours (I find I move faster when I give myself a deadline). 

I hope I'm allowed to get creative with frag grenades. Because I plan on pitching a few fastballs into the big guy's face. Then possibly get creative with close combat.


----------



## Blackwire

Shit. I've kinda lost track of time these last few days. I'll get my post up later today. Hope I'm not taking liberties.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Well, I won't be putting anything up until at least tomorrow evening, and if it doesn't occur then, then I probably won't be able to devote much/and time to posts until the 13th.

And Bane or warsmith do you guys have a structured plan or are we just going to go bananas on these guys?


----------



## warsmith7752

Well im gonna unleash full auto till my clip runs dry then proceed to give em a good old sacris greeting with scalebane. Ive put off posting till i knew what bane was intending on doing. So i'll try bunch them at the door to line up a good meltashot for you.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Blackwire said:


> Shit. I've kinda lost track of time these last few days. I'll get my post up later today. Hope I'm not taking liberties.


Take your time. No rush.


LotN


----------



## Blackwire

Lord of the Night said:


> Take your time. No rush.
> 
> 
> LotN


I've been quite behind with my own writing. Life events and such have caught up with me a bit and it struck me just at the dawn of the day that I hadn't updated my part of the thread in what could have been over a week. Maybe I'm translating a little of how I'm feeling on my own projects.

Conversely, your roleplay is really something. I wish I had the integrity to make any of mine nearly as awesome. Despite my craving for a little action, I'm honestly intrigued to see where my character is lead, and how this affects him. It's good stuff, LoTN. I'm quite invested in it. I don't think there has been a post where I've not been drawn in, and that's quite a talent to have.

Roll on more of this enteched mystery! :biggrin:


----------



## Deus Mortis

Curses, I had hoped to write an update tonight but my revision went on longer than expected. Tomorrow is the day before my final exam so I will be unlikely to post anything. However, as of 11am GMT I am done with all exams for this year so should be posting...provided I haven't drunk myself into unconsciousness, which isn't likely considering I'm poor


----------



## warsmith7752

My post will be up tommorrow.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Deus Mortis said:


> Curses, I had hoped to write an update tonight but my revision went on longer than expected. Tomorrow is the day before my final exam so I will be unlikely to post anything. However, as of 11am GMT I am done with all exams for this year so should be posting...provided I haven't drunk myself into unconsciousness, which isn't likely considering I'm poor


Same position myself, except for the drinking plans. Last test of the year for me is this Friday and thus, don't expect an update until the weekend.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night

Hello to all,

Sorry for the time it's taken me but my exams and other work are finally finished and I am free to get back to the RP. I will have the update posted by Friday at the latest. Hope your all still willing to take part.


LotN


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah course. Exams and stuff are hard for everyone, especially around this time. Don't sweat it. I look forward to seeing the update


----------



## Blackwire

You'd have to do a lot more than take time off to complete crucial exams to lose my interest. Maybe dance about on my grandmother's grave? Or tell me you don't like don't Queen as a band? Iunno. 

I'm still on-board.


----------



## maelstrom48

Still in!


----------



## warsmith7752

Ok, so we're on a big lift. 

Couple questions, is the spider the same thing i heard scuttling around but couldnt see 2 updates ago? How many entench roughly are there on the lift and how long will the lift take to reach the bottom?


----------



## Sangus Bane

I hope you don't mind me intruding, but if you are ever in need of an extra member for this RP, feel free to comtact me. i'm a huge Deathwatch fan and I've seen this RP going on for a long time now and I have been interested in it for quite a while now as well.

Anyway, I hope to hear from you when you're in need of a new player. Until then.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Still aboard this one. .


----------



## maelstrom48

I think it'd make chronological sense for me to post first, since Milo is with the Voidtooth and sets up the lift with him. I'll have something up tomorrow.

Sorry, I meant to have it up a couple of days back, but I've been scrambling to format my sequel. Now that that's done, my posting will be much more consistent.


----------



## Lord of the Night

warsmith7752 said:


> Ok, so we're on a big lift.
> 
> Couple questions, is the spider the same thing i heard scuttling around but couldnt see 2 updates ago? How many entench roughly are there on the lift and how long will the lift take to reach the bottom?


In order; Yes it is. Around 20, enough for all of you to take 4-5 of them down. It will take until the next update.


LotN


----------



## Deus Mortis

Ok, sorry for being lax with posting on this. Just been trying to sort out a few things before I leave to go home for the summer (i.e. sorting out a flat for next year etc). I'll have a post up soon I promise.


----------



## Jason_kharo

Is there any spots left open that I could jump in on?


----------



## Blackwire

Jason_kharo said:


> Is there any spots left open that I could jump in on?


It has been said before by LoTN that there will be intervals where more people can jump in with characters. You do have to have become slightly established on Heresy first. I was on about fifty posts when I joined this roleplay and I just about counted. Hope that helps. :grin:


----------



## Blackwire

Okay, I'm gonna get my post up today in a few hours. How has so much time escaped me?!


----------



## Jason_kharo

That's a shame, one of the main reasons I joined was to roleplay since its hard to find any where that has a good amount of well structure roleplays. I've been in too many Rps where it's literally one or two liners using bloody asterisks for it...


----------



## maelstrom48

Is there a particular reason your characters are so dickish, Deus?


----------



## Blackwire

Jason_kharo said:


> That's a shame, one of the main reasons I joined was to roleplay since its hard to find any where that has a good amount of well structure roleplays. I've been in too many Rps where it's literally one or two liners using bloody asterisks for it...


This is definitely one of those structured ones. At times, it spurs me to write more on my own personal projects.

What I'm saying is not a flat-out no. It's not up to me anyway. You just need to get yourself some more posts on the forums. I remember the time it took me to get such an amount was relatively short. Then, when you're there, enquire with LoTN about when the next open interval will be. Best of luck! :grin:


----------



## Romero's Own

I'll be waiting for the next one of those 'intervals'.

I couldn't join this one right at the beginning because of other pulls on my time but as we enter the summer holidays I will have plenty of time. I looks great though and all of you are great writers.


----------



## Deus Mortis

maelstrom48 said:


> Is there a particular reason your characters are so dickish, Deus?


I'll take that as a compliment :laugh: If you mean Hastir and Boaz, it's a kind of experiment. For a while I wrote a lot of characters who were very similar to me and as of late I have tried to drift from that and Hastir and Boaz are my attempts to play characters far from myself (because I like to think I'm not a dick ).

If you wanted an in character explanation, Hastir has had his entire chapter either die or, worse still, fall to Chaos. The people who he cared about most of all are dead or his enemies. It's far safer for him to just be an ass, push everyone away, that way when people die he doesn't have to feel anything. Plus, the fact that everyone else is like "Hey, we're going to go back to our chapters after this is all over" and Hastir doesn't have that. He only gets released when he dies. Then you've got that, whilst no one currently knows about Hastir's origin or has seen the mutation of his eyes, Hastir knows them and knows that he would likely to be met with mistrust and suspicion. If no one likes him anyway, then he hasn't really lost anything.


----------



## Blackwire

My post is up!



Romero's Own said:


> I'll be waiting for the next one of those 'intervals'.
> 
> I couldn't join this one right at the beginning because of other pulls on my time but as we enter the summer holidays I will have plenty of time. I looks great though and *all of you are great writers*.


I, for one, am elated considerably by this comment. 



Deus Mortis said:


> I'll take that as a compliment :laugh: If you mean Hastir and Boaz, it's a kind of experiment. For a while I wrote a lot of characters who were very similar to me and as of late I have tried to drift from that and Hastir and Boaz are my attempts to play characters far from myself (because I like to think I'm not a dick ).
> 
> If you wanted an in character explanation, Hastir has had his entire chapter either die or, worse still, fall to Chaos. The people who he cared about most of all are dead or his enemies. It's far safer for him to just be an ass, push everyone away, that way when people die he doesn't have to feel anything. Plus, the fact that everyone else is like "Hey, we're going to go back to our chapters after this is all over" and Hastir doesn't have that. He only gets released when he dies. Then you've got that, whilst no one currently knows about Hastir's origin or has seen the mutation of his eyes, Hastir knows them and knows that he would likely to be met with mistrust and suspicion. If no one likes him anyway, then he hasn't really lost anything.


I thought it might be something to do with the backstory. :grin:


----------



## maelstrom48

I actually think Hastir is a good character. I'm just bothered that seemingly every time we have a chance at some dialogue, he'll come in with some snide comment and kill the conversation. I can understand being standoffish, but the near-constant contempt is a little irksome. At this point, Hastir acts like a blue falcon. I wish he wouldn't. I'd like to have at least a semblance of team-building. Especially in an organization as elite as the Deathwatch.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah, but Hastir has been a member of the Deathwatch for almost a century. He will have likely had several squads and so views them as temporary and forming bonds is just more pain that he won't let himself go through. 

There is difference, which maybe I'm not achieving, between team work and brotherhood. You can work well as a team without forming any emotional bonds and when it comes down to it, Hastir can work as a unit with others. However, I'm honestly trying to not let Hastir form any emotional bonds. I am sorry if that is irritating, but I think the reasons for not doing that are character consistent.

I think what you are looking for if for Hastir to be friendly, it's not going to happen. If you want assurance Hastir will have your back in a fight, he will.

Also, I have no idea what a blue falcon is xD


----------



## maelstrom48

I'm not looking for him to be _friendly_. But I'd like him to pipe down and give the rest of the squad a chance to form a bond, even if he doesn't want to be a part of it.

Blue Falcon is military slang for a goody-good whose self promotion and/or arrogance hurts the team. For example, a private who begs the drill sergeant to give the platoon more push-ups. Or who publicly belittles a fellow private in front of the drill sergeants just for the sake of being right--kind of like what Hastir did to Fith during the briefing.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Hmmm...I didn't think he was denying others a chance to speak. In the briefing he was a bit of an ass, but I reckon that if he had said nothing and let Gryin(?) continue and everyone else agree: a) Voidtooth's put-down would have been much worse I reckon b) I would have looked like I was just agreeing with you, which doesn't match the fact that Hastir had nearly a century of experience.

I think he's just a bit bitter and at times like the briefing he's actually trying to help. At times like just now when he's like "Not dead" he's pretty much just being a bit of an ass.

If you feel that I'm killing conversations, then I'm sorry. I haven't meant to, but I can lay off if people think I'm killing dialogue.


----------



## warsmith7752

I dont think you should lay off, its your charachter and it is his nature to say the thigs he says. Our charachters will evolve around that and in time have ways of dealing with each other. 

Hastir's personality leads me to belive that he is someone we will 'get along with' we wont dislike him but his sour attitude drives us from being mates (as far as astartes are at least).


----------



## Blackwire

I have a question LotN - when constitutes as taking too long with a post? I personally want to see this roleplay continue for a good long while yet. For the first time we've almost taken a fortnight to get our posts up. As a GM myself, I can struggle to continue with a roleplay if people aren't punctual enough. Hope it's not the same with you, but I thought to ask.


----------



## Lord of the Night

It's fine, doesn't bother me if people's RL makes it so they need time to post. But I do need knowledge of that, and it's been nearly a week since the last post. Bane of Kings and Warsmith, we just need your posts for the next update, if you're both busy with RL then that is ok but I need to know.


LotN


----------



## Deus Mortis

Warsmith, nice post. Although, just because Gryin has "an authority" in his voice, don't expect Hastir to not argue with you. You aren't getting out that easily. 

I'm going to try and work out a way for Hastir to explain a bit about why he's they way he is, without him losing control of his emotions or seeming like a bitter child. Probably won't happen in this update, but I will watch for some opportunity to bring it in.

I'm also toying with explaining a bit of his history in the RP. Maybe, maybe not. We'll see how the mood takes me.


----------



## maelstrom48

Here's an idea--maybe one of the squad can ask him why he's so acerbic. Like a "What the hell happened to you?" sort of question. That way you have a prompt to expand the character a bit.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah, but whoever did that would probably take some serious flak for it because it is considered extremely rude to ask about a Black Shield's history.

If we were going to do that, I would think it would come after an outburst of one character getting really frustrated and forgetting that they weren't supposed to ask and screaming, words to the effect of "What the hell is wrong with you?!" and then remembering they weren't supposed to ask. Then Hastir kind of stares them down for a few seconds and then Hastir will say...well I'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## maelstrom48

Might work. If someone asks, it ought to be a Space Wolf, seeing how they don't care at all for convention.


----------



## warsmith7752

Deus Mortis said:


> Warsmith, nice post. Although, just because Gryin has "an authority" in his voice, don't expect Hastir to not argue with you. You aren't getting out that easily.


I wouldn't expect anything less of Hastir to disagree with Gryin. I was simply making a way around the fact that you had already posted.

My 2 cents is that maybe IF we end up having to fight loyal imperials Hastir will well up a bit and find he is unable to fight. in the middle of a fight. Thus leaving Squad Omega at an immediate disadvantage and giving a viable reason to ask about Hastir's past as if it affects his combat ability it could get marines killed.

However someone getting fed up of his attitude would work just as well.


----------



## Deus Mortis

See I would have thought that Hastir wouldn't worry about killing Imperials. Astartes, maybe, but he's been with the Deathwatch for nearly a century. I doubt that is the first time he's had to kill Imperial citizens. If anything, I would think he might be over zealous and that would prompt the others to be like "Dude, how can you not care you are killing innocent, loyal people?" And then Hastir can explain about not having the luxury of caring, or something...


----------



## Blackwire

Do you have knowledge on BoK currently, LoTN? I'm itching to progress. That aside, I'm also a little concerned for BoK. He's gone awful silent.


----------



## Jason_kharo

When was the next chance to join? I've been reading the Deathwatch book and it's got me in the mood to play one of my characters.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Sorry about the delay in posting, LotN. I've been busy with exams this week and have been pretty busy this weekend, but still have tried to post like 3 times before deleting my tab by mistake. Will have it up tomorrow/Tuesday for sure though.


----------



## Lord of the Night

It's fine, things like exams take priority. Get the post up when you can.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night

Forgot to update this post as well. The next update is active, hope you all enjoy it.


LotN


----------



## Deus Mortis

It's really great. Creepy as hell and it's funny that we only just got back together and now we are all separate again. This is also looking rather hopeless if I'm honest, but it doesn't mean I'm enjoying it any less xD Although, Hastir and Milo together...this should be interesting


----------



## Blackwire

Sorry about the vox silence my end. I'd made a private commitment to try and get my post out first this week. I took a day or two longer than I'd thought I would. The material is still fantastic, LotN. I'm hoping we'll all be able to get posts up before a week goes by. I'm itching to see what happens next. :biggrin: 

Oh, I also improvised in some small bits. Hope you don't mind. If it's counter to your world-building, let me know. I'll edit them out if it is the case.


----------



## maelstrom48

Great update! Deus, you want to post first or should I? I figure this is a good chance for us to expand on Hastir's background a bit.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Hey, so hopefully you can all enjoy Hastir flip out a bit and now at least one person knows a bit about his background. Also, I suppose there is a possibility that the other characters may know who the Brothers of the Anvil we and what they have become, so that might make things interesting...

On another note, I will be away from the 2nd to the 9th of July, hence trying to post before I leave so hopefully I don't miss an update. 

If I do, Hastir should be easy enough to control. A bitter sod to blasts things to hell with his mulit-melta :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Just waiting on warsmith to post, then i'll start work on the next update.


LotN


----------



## Blackwire

What's up with the next update LotN? We're still going aren't we?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Blackwire said:


> What's up with the next update LotN? We're still going aren't we?


Yes we are. Apologies for the long wait but i've been suffering through a heat wave and it's damn hard to be creative when you're barely able to think coherently. The update will be either today or tomorrow, no later then that.


LotN


----------



## Deus Mortis

Working on my post. Should be up tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Blackwire

Looks like it's my turn to apologise for running late. The situation in this house is a shit-storm at the bit. One couple are blaming everybody else for their problems in very aggressive manner. Regardless, I should have a post up the day after tomorrow.

Maybe I can get across some exasperation and fatigue in the post.  Coincidentally, isn't there a thread for these aggravated ramblings?


----------



## Lord of the Night

I don't mind if you take some time to post guys, though if you are going to have an issue with posting if you can post here and say why that'd be great. Then I know that it's just taking people time and not due to a lack of interest.


LotN


----------



## warsmith7752

I pmed BoK to see if he had anything particular planned, still waiting on his reply before i go ahead and write me post.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Sorry, I had honestly intended to post as yesterday, but life got in the way. I'll get it up as soon as I can.


----------



## Blackwire

Deus Mortis said:


> Sorry, I had honestly intended to post as yesterday, but life got in the way. I'll get it up as soon as I can.


Mutual feeling on this one.



Lord of the Night said:


> Apologies for the long wait but i've been suffering through a heat wave and it's damn hard to be creative when you're barely able to think coherently. The update will be either today or tomorrow, no later then that.
> 
> 
> LotN


Despite loving this when it's a more consistent thing, I'm glad you took your time on this one. I've had similar issue with the heat wave. Now I've given this post a read, it's fantastic! Liking the sudden escalation. Hopefully I won't be much longer on my post, it's in that formulating stage where about half of it is on mind.

Keep up the great work, this continues to be my favourite group roleplay! Never a dull moment to be had.


----------



## Deus Mortis

In this week's episode, Hastir is still a callous bastard going so far as to willingly kill a Stormtrooper just so he can have a decent shot.

Also I'm sorry it took so long.


----------



## Commander Firebrand

Hay guys is this still going? Any place for a noob that's never RP'd before?


----------



## Deus Mortis

LotN, is this dead? Please say it ain't so...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Deus Mortis said:


> LotN, is this dead? Please say it ain't so...


Sadly I think it is, nobody else but you posted. If you'd like as a reward I can tell you how it would have gone and ended.


LotN


----------



## Deus Mortis

Aw, I'm gutted :/ I'm sorry if Hastir being a dick affected that, as some part of me says it might. But if you are willing, I would very much like to know what you had planned


----------



## Lord of the Night

Deus Mortis said:


> Aw, I'm gutted :/ I'm sorry if Hastir being a dick affected that, as some part of me says it might. But if you are willing, I would very much like to know what you had planned


Dont' worry, it was probably the RP losing steam and posters being too busy. Nothing to do with how you played your character.


LotN


----------



## Blackwire

I'm really quite sorry I haven't posted. If we're good to keep going, I'm actually still on-board. I've been mucked around by one of Heresy's updates. It wasn't showing any new feed, and I was being alternated from logged-in to logged-out. Good news is everything seems to be working now.

In the way of a little insight, Maelstrom had just come back from Afghanistan last time I spoke to him. He'd been having immense difficulties with internet.

I'm a little shagged out from Games Day, but I'm good to pick up where we left off.

Deus, I hadn't even read what your character had done. I highly doubt it's anything to do with that. xD

I really hope we can get this back on-track. This roleplay really surprised me and had me on the edge of my seat. It'd be a shame to bury it here.


----------



## Krymson86

If this is still up an running are you guys accepting new PCs for this rp?


----------

